# Ulster Bank Systems Down, Many Left Without Money



## Time

Surprised this has not been mentioned here yet as it has been ongoing since yesterday morning.

http://www.rte.ie/news/2012/0621/ulster-bank-technology.html


> Ulster Bank has said that some payments to customers and social welfare claimants may not be paid until tomorrow as it continues to try to solve technical problems.
> Staff at branches across the country spent much of yesterday dealing with complaints
> Ulster Bank has said that some payments to customers and Social Welfare claimants may not be paid until tomorrow as it continues to try to solve technical problems.
> The fault, which emerged yesterday, also affected transactions at Natwest, its sister bank in Britain. The problem has been rectified in Britain, but is ongoing here.
> The bank said it is in the process of contacting those organisations affected and says concerned customers should check their website for updates.
> Staff at Ulster Bank headquarters and at branches across the country spent much of yesterday dealing with complaints and queries from customers.
> The bank's website was also affected, with internet customers informed that account balances were not up to date and online services were unavailable.


That article does not tell the whole story of people being forced to leave shopping behind, not being able to pay for fuel. People are being left with no money. Are UB going to compensate those caused embarrassment?

This comment says it all:


> yvonne · 1 hour ago
> just had to give back all my shopping in tescos.. never so inbaressed had it in bags and in the trolly now at home with no food for the day.


----------



## Sunny

It is a pretty serious breakdown of their systems alright. I am waiting for money to be credited to my account and would have been caught short if I hadn't read about this last night and took cash out of another account.


----------



## Jonny

This is nothing short of a thundering disgrace & as per previous posts is causing serious upset in peoples lives right now. UB have told me they 'dont know ' when it will be sorted !! They have also confirmed that they will not provide temporary facilities to those affected & left without any money.Who the hell do they think they are ? Not good enough by a country mile......


----------



## wbbs

Shows how frighteningly reliant we are on systems like this.


----------



## ger49

There is probably a link to my experience of lately. I do not have a account with Ulster Bank  but on 1st June i paid my Tesco Visa Card via electronic transfer from my personal account. The money has to date not been credited to my Tesco account even though the funds were transferred. Tesco Finance informed me that there holding account is with RBS(subsidiary Ulster Bank) and that they are manually trying to unravel thousands of payments. Tesco Finance have now changed to a new sortcode and account number so presumably with differant bank. In fairness i get a phone call everyday from Tesco Finance to inform me that it is still not sorted!!!!


----------



## pudds

This was discussed on 5:7 live today and it seems that not just UB but Nat west (is it) and RBS systems were all effected with UB being the only one still down.

It seems if one goes the lot goes,  no ring fencing for any of them and it seems no 'backup' files/system which is amazing.



_That is a rough interpetation of what was said_


----------



## ger49

This didnt happen today or yesterday, this is going on the last 9 days. I have received phonecalls from tesco Finance each day to tell me each time it will be fixed tomorrow. In the meantime my credit card account is frozen. As far as i am concerned the problem in the UK is not sorted as Tesco Finance cannot get access to their holding account with RSB to receive payments.


----------



## suemoo1

this is definitely going on longer than they are saying.. i used my ulster bank debit card 3 times saturday buying fathers days pressies and looked at the a/c monday on line to check my balance, these have not come out yet and they would usually show on a monday after weekend use.. i lodged cash on the 19th and thats showed today but i also did an express lodgement of a cheque and that is not showing on the a/c yet.. it would usually show as a ldogement a couple of hours later.


----------



## tallpaul

Yes their systems seem to be all over the place. I used my Visa Debit card today for a small transaction and my balance reflects this. However I made an ATM withdrawal in London on Monday evening which has not shown up yet... Evidence that the fault has been present for most of the week.


----------



## fernrock

Tried purchase online using  my UB visa debit on Tues night. Failed 5 times.
Eventually contacted UB who blamed the VENDORS system.
Next used AIB laser card --no problem.


----------



## pudds

Few mins ago just purchased an item from ebay paying thru paypal and went thru no bother and showing up on UB a/c as been called down.

Seems its not across the board that customers are having problems...  unless its all fixed now but nowt on the 9pm news to that effect.


----------



## Knuttell

On line bank still not updated,still have not got paid,due to have been paid monthly on Thursday,cannot transfer any money into my mortgage account either,how long is this fiasco going to last for?
In this day and age this is simply not on.


----------



## Sunny

It is pretty disgraceful alright. For a bank to have a 'technical problem' of this nature and this size is completely unacceptable. Sounds like a complete breakdown of both the system and their back up procedures. Of course one has to wonder if it is simply a technical hitch or if something more sinister was at work. 

Silence from both Ulster Bank and also the Regulator is pretty shocking.


----------



## bullworth

cashier said:


> Yes, we have allowed ourselves to be controlled by machines.




We have allowed them to control us with machines. When I was a young fella I could bring my deposit book to my local branch. I don't remember ever using other branches so probably was forced to keep one main branch which was in my locality so didn't bother me anyway. I didn't have an ATM card so I had to plan in advance when I needed money. So I had to be in the branch during it's opening hours to get any money but there was no chance of getting into debt or spending too much and there was no chance they wouldn't give me what's mine. Now banks like Permanent TSB refuse to even give me a deposit book. They don't do them any more. So we have to put our faith in some corruptable electronic records and what kind of humor some machines are in....


----------



## Jazz01

Bullworth - that post a bit tongue in cheek or are you serious?


----------



## Jonny

*Good news for those caught up in the Ulster Bank Trap*

Ulster Bank have just informed me that if you go to your branch with the following;

1. Current payslip
2. Photo ID
3. Proof of Account ie lazer card etc

You can then withdraw your salaries/social payments that are currently _lost_ in cyberspace


----------



## venice

I believe the Government are behind this. Its a trial run for when we pull out of the Euro....


----------



## serotoninsid

venice said:


> I believe the Government are behind this. Its a trial run for when we pull out of the Euro....


A very accommodating RBS group if this was the case then ...given the reputational damage that they  will suffer as a direct consequence of this.


----------



## venice

> very accommodating RBS group if this was the case then


 
They are not aware..


----------



## tallpaul

venice said:


> I believe the Government are behind this. Its a trial run for when we pull out of the Euro....


 


venice said:


> They are not aware..


 
I hope you have your tinfoil hat on nice and tight...


----------



## Knuttell

What happens if you have a mortgage payment going out??I presume the DD will bounce,meaning a missed payment?Not that I can even transfer the blasted money into the aformentioned account.


----------



## homeboy

Surely the Central Bank & Matthew Elderfield could intervene?

If Ulster Bank are permitted to operate as a bank here, surely they are required to provide a RELIABLE SERVICE?


----------



## Time

I am shocked that the central bank and the regulator have not stepped in.

Something more to this than anyone is letting on. Even the response here on AAM is subdued.


----------



## sevda

We just got an email (I haven't copied the full email).


Over the weekend Ulster Bank will endeavour to clear the backlog of automated payments to ensure our customers' balances are up-to-date and that we are operational on Monday. If customers of Ulster Bank have incurred any charges or loss of interest as a result of this incident, they will be refunded in full.  Ulster Bank will continue to update our websites regularly. 

*Access to Funds for HSE Payees:*

*HSE payees who are non-Ulster Bank customers are due to receive payment on Saturday, 23 June. * 
*HSE payees who are Ulster Bank customers are due receive lodgements into their accounts on Monday, 25th June. *


----------



## Jonny

Hi Knuttell
As far as I am aware they are up as far as Wed. with both payments in & out so when they have solved the problem it will update all transactions. In the circumstances it will not count as a missed payment. No harm to give them a call & get UB to confirm that the cause of payment delay is on their side


----------



## Woodie

Knuttell said:


> What happens if you have a mortgage payment going out??I presume the DD will bounce,meaning a missed payment?Not that I can even transfer the blasted money into the aformentioned account.



Heard on the RTE news today lunchtime that mortgage payments had been made.  If this is true and I am wondering how it can be? Now I'm not normally suspicious but this whole episode is beginning to take on a smell.


----------



## justasking2

I Bank with UB and husbands disabilitly was due in account on Wednesday, he was turned away from the cash point, I just assumed his payment was a day late till we heard the news later that day. He was lucky his payment hit the account the next day and he swiftly withdrew. My salary is due in on Thursday next week and the mortgage payment due hope all sorted by then !!!  I pay my Mortgage manually at the moment so if no credit then no payments for them !!


----------



## porterbray

I know it's been an awful mess, but the staff in UB branch in Dublin were very helpful today. As usual, they're probably the ones taking the flak


----------



## serotoninsid

venice said:


> They are not aware..


Huh? conspiracy theories 101?


----------



## Knuttell

If you have money in the account can you withdraw at an ATM??

Reluctant to attempt this as nothing more certain than no money comes out but your account would be minus the amt next week.


----------



## pudds

Knuttell said:


> If you have money in the account can you withdraw at an ATM??
> 
> Reluctant to attempt this as nothing more certain than no money comes out but your account would be minus the amt next week.




I bought stuff on ebay last night and paid thru Papal and today I shopped in Aldi with debit card and then went to atm to get some cash and had no problems.

Once there is money showing in your account you should be fine...hopefully


----------



## pudds

Seems the cause was a security patch that they applied to their systems without pre-testing it first, same kind of thing we get from microsoft, windows updates.

Amazingly they had no backup should something like this happen.


----------



## becky

I'm with ptsb and my money is now showing but with Mondays date, it should have been credited last Thursday.  Glad to see it thouh.


----------



## The_Banker

becky said:


> I'm with ptsb and my money is now showing but with Mondays date, it should have been credited last Thursday.  Glad to see it thouh.



There are knock on affects with other banks. If your employer is with UBL then  it has affect on whether it gets paid into your PTSB account.


----------



## The_Banker

pudds said:


> Seems the cause was a security patch that they applied to their systems without pre-testing it first, same kind of thing we get from microsoft, windows updates.
> 
> Amazingly they had no backup should something like this happen.



Off the top of my head I can think of three fail safes that must have went wrong at UBL.

Firstly any patch should have been run in a test environment. (Was it?)

If that goes well then run in production. If a problem arises then revert to the previous version of production before the patch was installed. (Was the version pre-patched saved?)

Failing that, move to your back up mainframe which should be the exact replica as your production mainframe (is it?).


----------



## The_Banker

looking2011 said:


> I work in I.T. (not for UB!) but me a nd my colleagues are witnessing the ongoing cutbacks in 'backroom' services, mainly those of High availability and DR (Disaster recovery) solutions which are very costly to a company. I'm not saying this is the case with UB but many many large companies are playing a game of Jenga with their I.T. systems to save money and only when a disaster strikes does this become a huge issue. I reckon its a taste of things to come. I always keep an emergency stash in my local credit union account



I agree with this. Our team has been cut back in a big way.

These last few days will be a wake up call for Bank I.T Depts. I can see my own team getting busier in the coming weeks and months as managers panic about DR in the wake of UBLs crazy few days.
And no doubt the Central Bank and Regulator will take a much more active role in Bank DR tests and the scheduling of them.


----------



## Lightning

The first Irish bank ever, to open on a Sunday, happened today.

There was quite a number of customers and some journalists in/around the Grafton Street branch. Customers seemed well aware of the Sunday opening hours.

A lot of customers also seemed willing to tell their Ulster Bank horror stories to the RTE journalist outside. 

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

The silver lining might be that if Ulster Bank, were planning to introduce fees, you can bet that the plans are on ice, for months to come, after these recent events.


----------



## Lightning

Latest news ...



> Ulster Bank to extend opening hours at 80 branches to 6pm tomorrow.



Source: Charlie Weston on Twitter.


----------



## mercman

CiaranT said:


> The silver lining might be



There might be no silver lining if he UB decide to pull out of Ireland. One gets pretty sick of the persistent giving out from the media down, of this situation. They had a problem, realised it and are trying to fix it. What more do people want ?? they're no going bang simple as that.

And the CB and the Regulator are busy pronouncing their investigations. If they had of done all of their investigative work a number of years ago, this little country would not have a broken economy.

So moaners get off the case and leave off the bullying of the UB.


----------



## Marion

Some questions and answers from the UB site. 

*80 branches** will open until 6pm Monday: Help Desk open till 10:00 PM this evening. 1800 205 100*

[broken link removed]




*My salary/benefit payment was due into my Ulster Bank account. What should I do?*

If you are trying to access a salary or benefit payment and you cannot access your funds via an ATM, you may wish to visit a branch. To help as many of our customers as possible, we will extend the opening hours of approximately 80 of our branches from 9.30am until 6pm. If visiting a branch, it would be helpful if customers could bring identification and their account details with them.


*Are ATMs and Anytime Internet Banking and Mobile Phone Banking available?
*
ATMs (Automated Teller Machines) and Anytime internet and mobile banking are available. However, as we work to resolve the backlog of payments, there may be a small number of interruptions to service.


*
I am not a customer of Ulster Bank but my salary or welfare payment was impacted by this incident. What can I do?*



We have been working with all the other banks to ensure that customers are not financially impacted. Please contact your bank in the first instance.


*
Why is my balance on my account still not up to date?*

We are continuing to work around the clock to clear the backlog, however it is taking longer than anticipated to do so. As a result, customers who have had money lodged to their accounts, may not see this reflected in their balance.



*I didn't notice that my balance was not up to date and I have taken out too much cash from my account?*

Customers can relodge any cash withdrawn in error and it will be credited to their account. To help as many of our customers as possible we will have 20 of our branches open today. We want to reassure customers that if they experience any charges as a result of this issue they will be refunded.



*Can I continue to use my Ulster Bank credit and Visa debit card?*

Yes. But please be aware that any balance in your account will not be up to date.



*Can I see my balance on Anytime, Mobile Banking or on an ATM screen?*

The balance on Anytime Internet and Mobile Banking and ATM screen will not be up to date as it may not reflect transactions due to be applied to your account from Wednesday 20 June onwards.



*Will I be charged if my account is out of order?*

If you've experienced any charges or loss of interest as a result of this incident please contact us in the first instance and we will refund you fully.


*
Will I still receive Text Messages regarding my balance on Monday?*

We have temporarily suspended balanced text alerts.



*Will the website continue to be updated over the weekend?*

Yes, we will be providing regular updates to our website over the weekend.




[broken link removed]



Marion


----------



## The_Banker

According to the RTE 6.01 news the backlog will now take until the end of the week.


----------



## The_Banker

mercman said:


> There might be no silver lining if he UB decide to pull out of Ireland. One gets pretty sick of the persistent giving out from the media down, of this situation. They had a problem, realised it and are trying to fix it. What more do people want ?? they're no going bang simple as that.
> 
> And the CB and the Regulator are busy pronouncing their investigations. If they had of done all of their investigative work a number of years ago, this little country would not have a broken economy.
> 
> So moaners get off the case and leave off the bullying of the UB.



Yes, the Central Bank and Regulator were asleep at the wheel previously but that doesn't mean they should keep stum now. 

Ulster Bank deserve all the criticism levelled at them right now and more besides. 

If they come out and say exactly what happened and why then they may gain some credibility but I cant see them being honest about it.

Some low level cog will no doubt get the chop but the buck should stop at CEO level.


----------



## Time

No use to anyone waiting on welfare payments.


----------



## mercman

The_Banker said:


> Ulster Bank deserve all the criticism levelled at them right now and more besides.
> ............................. but the buck should stop at CEO level.



These are a series of some of the most ridiculous posts I have ever read. How can it be said that they deserve all the criticism levelled at them ?? This is the one bank that kept the banking system going at the height of the crisis,

And as for the buck stopping at CEO level, in that case a lot of other heads should of been on the chopping block first. Like the AIB Ceo who publically declared that the Bank did not need any more money and about a month later the Bank was insolvent. And for BoI the Ceo who openly declared his salary on the News at one, that his salary was a phenomenal six figure sum. These are the Bankers that should have got a boot up the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language. The UB problem we have been led to believe is a computer problem. The head of IT should go but not the CEO. And regardless most people bank with the AIB or the BoI so they are not really effected. 

Yet again the Irish Media has made a complete charge on its own economical misgivings, but have forgotten that the UB is in essence a UK Bank.


----------



## Harry31

My salary is due into my UB account Thursday - as it seems the problems may take until the end of the week, would it be prudent to lodge cash into my account to cover any D/D's etc. to cover monies which are taken around the 1st/2nd of the month.  I just don't want to  have the hassle of missed payments. Putting in cash should register in my account right away shouldn't it - or will it make any difference if the problems are not resolved?


----------



## The_Banker

I think you will find that the CEOs of AIB and BOI that you refer to have already gotten the chop, albeit with generous pay offs and pensions.

This UBL issue is now in it's second week and a resolution won't be in place until the end of this week. That is unacceptable.

People have had to leave trolleys of groceries behind after their cards didn't have the funds and people are abroad awaiting salary payments.
People who are on social welfare who live from week to week haven't been paid and you Mercman are alluding to this as nothing more than a storm in a tea cup.

It's unacceptable and heads should roll.


----------



## The_Banker

Harry31 said:


> My salary is due into my UB account Thursday - as it seems the problems may take until the end of the week, would it be prudent to lodge cash into my account to cover any D/D's etc. to cover monies which are taken around the 1st/2nd of the month.  I just don't want to  have the hassle of missed payments. Putting in cash should register in my account right away shouldn't it - or will it make any difference if the problems are not resolved?



From reading other forums Harry31 it seems that deposited cash is getting credited to accounts straight away so that might be the way to go.


----------



## Harry31

Many thanks Banker - I'll do that tomorrow, I'm lucky that I can afford to do it.  Hopefully it'll prevent anything being missed.  I feel sorry for the front line staff in UB, I know they will be doing their best.


----------



## mercman

The_Banker said:


> I think you will find that the CEOs of AIB and BOI that you refer to have already gotten the chop, albeit with generous pay offs and pensions.



These persons should have got jail. And as a reminder who is paying for their generous pay offs and pensions -- the people of Ireland.


----------



## The_Banker

mercman said:


> These persons should have got jail. And as a reminder who is paying for their generous pay offs and pensions -- the people of Ireland.


 

I agree.... but that is probably another days argument.


----------



## mercman

I'm humbled. At last we agree on something. As your identity name suggests, maybe it would be fitting if you started a new thread on this subject !!!

Whether we like it or not the Politicians of the last Government took the full brunt of the people's unease. Maybe it is now time to refocus the entire debacle on those that caused the problem-- for once and for all.


----------



## The_Banker

mercman said:


> I'm humbled. *At last we agree on something. As your identity name suggests, maybe it would be fitting if you started a new thread on this subject !!!*
> 
> Whether we like it or not the Politicians of the last Government took the full brunt of the people's unease. Maybe it is now time to refocus the entire debacle on those that caused the problem-- for once and for all.


 

As my name suggests, yes I do work for a bank. But as a low level drone in Sector G of an I.T Dept. Bottom rung of the ladder. 
I never made a work related finance decision in my life.


----------



## mercman

The_Banker said:


> I never made a work related finance decision in my life.



YOUR COUNTRY NEEDS YOU !! 

You should be promoted from the IT department to a Managerial post.


----------



## Slim

Salary payment has come through today to my bank from UB. It was due last Friday. My employer is large company that banks with UB.


----------



## Murt2006

It seesm as if this IT "issue" is affecting a lot more than peoples balances and day to day banking needs, i am trying to draw down a mortgage from UB at the moment and

-their mortgage system software cannot print a letter of offer (hence this could delay a house purchase which i am in the middle of)
-they cannot give me an IBAN or swift code for my account

i have asked them about their contingency or "Backup" and have not yet got an answer on this, the local bank Manager has attempted to be very helpful but seems to be no wiser on the resolution of this. 

I cannot believe they did not test this IT "patch" offline or on a validation system to prove it works before applying it.


----------



## Shano

I read over the weekend that mortgage payments to Ulster Bank were still going through ok! I have a mortgage with Ulster Bank, and have a standing order set up from AIB account. Nothing was taken out today from AIB account.

Should I be concerned? Havent see it mentioned anywhere else. (don’t want it effecting credit rating)


----------



## MeathCommute

Ulster bank and Natwest are owned by Royal Bank Of Scotland. The chief execs of RBOS outsourced all of their IT work to Chennai in India three years ago. Union chiefs warned them of the potential catastrophic reaches of such a decision. Staff in Parkgate Street Dublin were all made redundant. Staff in Edinburgh were made redundant also. Overall over 1000 experienced IT staff were let go. Now the chickens have come home to roost


----------



## The_Banker

MeathCommute said:


> Ulster bank and Natwest are owned by Royal Bank Of Scotland. The chief execs of RBOS outsourced all of their IT work to Chennai in India three years ago. Union chiefs warned them of the potential catastrophic reaches of such a decision. Staff in Parkgate Street Dublin were all made redundant. Staff in Edinburgh were made redundant also. Overall over 1000 experienced IT staff were let go. Now the chickens have come home to roost


 
Yes, that is the general consensus among us I.T Banker drones.

Fred the Shreds shadow still looms large across the RBS Group.


----------



## laois1

*Ulster bank money desk deposit - no access for now*

Went into UB today to try to collect my money after a 1 year fixed money desk deposit matured more in hope than anything else. No joy. Cashier offered me 500 euro cash to keep me going. Told to come back at the end of the week when hopefully (?) all will be sorted but was not convincing. Looked like total chaos, queues out the door etc. Just to warn others who may be expecting to get access to their savings this week - dont bother trying for the moment.


----------



## Lightning

The Register are leading with an "exclusive" on what they say are details of what happened in RBS/Ulster Bank.


----------



## Lightning

laois1 said:


> Went into UB today to try to collect my money after a 1 year fixed money desk deposit matured more in hope than anything else. No joy. Cashier offered me 500 euro cash to keep me going. Told to come back at the end of the week when hopefully (?) all will be sorted but was not convincing. Looked like total chaos, queues out the door etc. Just to warn others who may be expecting to get access to their savings this week - dont bother trying for the moment.



Ulster Bank have said that they can "process all transactions manually". Your story clear contradicts the Ulster line. 

If the money is with Ulster, then surely Ulster can see that you have the proceeds and as such should issue the funds to you.

You should not be out of pocked for this.


----------



## laois1

Well she told me the whole computer system was down so she couldnt even look up my account. I plan on ringing the helpline tomorrow to see if anything can be done. It does not inspire confidence in UB. Thankfully I had not ear marked it for any particular purpose but will be losing interest, albeit a small amount while this fiasco continues.


----------



## NOAH

was it a time bomb in the software,  a bad update patch is a red herring.

noah


----------



## mcloving

The only reason I am with ulster is because of free banking.  May have to rethink about it.

Was with halifax and now ulster, where next can you turn. AND don't mention ptsb please!


----------



## aido71

Once they get this sorted ( soon hopefully as my salary currently floating in the ether somewhere ) it will get interesting how they will broach the whole charges issues. My MBNA credit card bill due... They are paperless now and I just transfer money each month. Now I can't so will miss payment date and automatic late payment charge will incur. I wonder will Ulster be quick to refund charge or will we be required to jump through many hoops before a reluctant payment emerges?? More worryingly is my employer who when asked thru salaries if we can be paid the old fashioned way ( cheque direct to us) the shirt answer was they have no idea how to do that anymore!!!!! Slaves to technology
Or what ....... Oh for the simple old days...!!!!


----------



## theresa1

mcloving said:


> The only reason I am with ulster is because of free banking. May have to rethink about it.
> 
> Was with halifax and now ulster, where next can you turn. AND don't mention ptsb please!


 

- I reckon Bank of Ireland is your best bet and you will have to play the 9 transactions money game and lodge at least €3,000 every quarter.

I would still keep a few euro with Ulster and keep the a/c open as you may end up going back.


----------



## kceire

CiaranT said:


> Ulster Bank have said that they can "process all transactions manually". Your story clear contradicts the Ulster line.
> 
> If the money is with Ulster, then surely Ulster can see that you have the proceeds and as such should issue the funds to you.
> 
> You should not be out of pocked for this.


 
In fairness to UB, the guy is looking for a 1 year fixed sum of money that has matured, not just your regular few quid wages.

Me personally would want to wait till this is sorted before i withdrew a potentially large sum of money in the worry that the figures wouldnt be correct.


----------



## Sunny

cashier said:


> So the IT contrrol centre is located in far flung India, it's no wonder it's taken so long to solve the problem, their credibility will be very badly damaged after this as it's problems are being dragged into a second week.



Before people start blaming India, the problem was created in Edinburgh according to the CEO. Whether that is true or not who knows. I find it hard to believe that core system software updates were carried out in India. If they did outsource that, the implications for operational risk were huge and clear to see and the regulators should be all over them.


----------



## geri

Last friday my husband tried to withdraw cash in an UB branch and was told he could only have 500 euro cash max. This is way less than we had in the current account, but 500 was all they could give. We needed the cash for a specific reason, so had to withdraw it from the savings account we have in another bank.
Also, my salary was due to be paid into my UB account last Friday and it's still not there.  Turning out to be a bit of a mess!


----------



## Harry31

I work in a PS Higher Ed. job (don't kill me anyone!) - pay day coming up Friday. We have had no information regarding what to do/options from our payroll dept. for people who hold UB accounts -  I'm thinking of contacting them and asking them to send out a general email to our staff to give some kind of guidelines for people who could be affected by the on-going problems with the bank.  The main bank used for salaries isn't Ulster but due to this on rte news website: http://www.rte.ie/news/2012/0626/ulster-bank-rbs.html  saying it'll be all sorted by "next week".  I've already decided to lodge cash into my account to cover any d/d's due the next week or two, but a lot of people won't be in that position to do that.  The snowball effect from UB is astonishing!


----------



## Time

Social welfare payments from last Thursday still not processed.


----------



## The_Banker

Time said:


> Social welfare payments from last Thursday still not processed.


 
Batch jobs generally dont run during the day to credit payments to accounts so I would suspect any payment wont go through until tomorrow at the earliest (after the batch job is run over night).

If it is not there in the morning then it will be Wednesday night/Thursday morning again before it can go through.


----------



## ajapale

Does anyone know why the "patch" was applied on a Tuesday Night.


----------



## Jonny

Bewildered,confused,amazed & horrified. The third largest bank in this state - Ulster Bank is refusing to let people withdraw their OWN money. Our regulator is 'monitoring the situation & the silence from Leinster House is deafening. The gravity of this goes to the very core of Ulster Bank's ability to operate as a functioning entity. To say they have failed miserably is a massive underststatement. Latest update from UB 'We will have it sorted by Friday _hopefully'. _I ask you... ?


----------



## geri

Just called the bank there to see if I could withdraw cash which I again require for friday, and was informed that the limit is 500 euro even though they confirmed that they can see on their systems the balance in the account. Its at the discretion of the bank whether they give you more so had to explain why I needed the money, then go on hold for about 10 minutes while they decided whether I could have more. Eventually was told I can have it tomorrow. In fairness though, the girl on the phone was very nice, and apologetic. I see it could be next week before transactions are up to date, and I still haven't been paid.


----------



## Jonny

Hi Geri

Just as a matter of interest did UB ask you to bring ID etc with you to the branch?


----------



## geri

Jonny said:


> Hi Geri
> 
> Just as a matter of interest did UB ask you to bring ID etc with you to the branch?


 
Hi Jonny,
Yes they did,
Geri


----------



## mcaul

I think it a case of grin and bear with it and try your best to look at alternatives.

From a business point of view we've had no credit card payments credited to our account since 16th June, we have a credit balance on the account, but when we did a test payment to see if salaries would reach this friday, the balance changed alright, but five days later the test payment (€10) has still not turned up.

Thankfully we only have 26 employees, but we'll be lodging directly into the local branches of their banks and those with ulster will be paid a cheque that can be cashed in our stores.

I'd recommend that other companies with a small number of staff look at something along the same lines as I really don't think UB will have this fixed by the weekend.


----------



## Jippers

*Ulsterbank living abroad*

So I'd like to throw something into the loop here...

I live in Cornwall, bank with Ulsterbank since I lived in Co.Down and grew up there...

I'm in a quandary, my wage is still unpaid, I called Ulsterbank and was informed it still hadn't been processed and they'd discovered and other system wasn't updating.

Now I have direct debits that are going to bounce and charges are going to be incurred quite badly and my problem is this..

I believe the advice is to go to your local branch with proof of the charges and third party charges incurred....

That may be a tad diffcult for me! I didn't get any joy... anyone know if UB have support fro overseas customers?


----------



## Lightning

Ring  +35318047475

The restoration of 'full service' has been delayed, again, from the end of this week to "early next week".


----------



## Ceist Beag

CiaranT said:


> The restoration of 'full service' has been delayed, again, from the end of this week to "early next week".


... and thus into the start of next month when many people have the mortgage payments going out from their accounts! What an almight mess UB are making of this. What I don't get is how come UB are so far behind the other RBS banks in sorting this out given it was the same issue to affect them all?


----------



## gerprem08

Like many people, I switched from AIB to UB in the last few months because of AIBs new charges. I've been hearing rumours that UB are bringing in similar charges? Any truth in this? In light of their current situation, they'd be nuts to do so. I'd certainly be jumping ship....again!


----------



## sparky11

Due to get paid last Thursday. Still not received anything. Has anyone got payment that was due last Thursday or can we try and figure out ourselves what is the actual backlog at this stage.


----------



## geri

sparky11 said:


> Due to get paid last Thursday. Still not received anything. Has anyone got payment that was due last Thursday or can we try and figure out ourselves what is the actual backlog at this stage.


 
An aquaintance was due to get the salary paid into UB last Wednesday, and it came in overnight. So maybe yours will come in tonight?


----------



## Greensquare

Same here. Got "paid" last wednesday, and recieved it overnight.
At least its progress.


----------



## serotoninsid

sparky11 said:


> Due to get paid last Thursday. Still not received anything. Has anyone got payment that was due last Thursday or can we try and figure out ourselves what is the actual backlog at this stage.


Still waiting on a payment which should have hit my account last thurs. morning....


----------



## Eithneangela

Just noticed all my credit card transactions have been updated, but not my income transactions. I'll be watching with an eagle eye for any charges which might be made on my accounts.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Payment should have hit my account Monday morning, no sign of it yet.


----------



## Harry31

Just called into my UB branch to lodge cash in case my salary doesn't get credited on Friday, to cover any D/D's I have coming out early next week.  Was informed that the cash won't show up on the system & they can't guarantee that my salary will either.  If D/D's missed they will "sort it out".  So kept my money in my handbag - what's the point?  Very disappointing.


----------



## Daisy2012

Wow - that's incredible Harry31. To not be able to even lodge cash over the counter a full week after the "incident" is unbelievable.


----------



## Harry31

Daisy2012 said:


> Wow - that's incredible Harry31. To not be able to even lodge cash over the counter a full week after the "incident" is unbelievable.


 
The staff on the counters look defeated!  Come to think of it their salaries may not be credited either.  It's unbelievable that this is still going on - has the head of UB in Ireland been called into the central bank?  Why are the government not making any statements - not that I've seen anyway.  They'll make them about banning smoking in cars but not this - at least they have their priorities right!!


----------



## tallpaul

Have been hit with a late payment on my credit card although the funds to pay off the balance in full left my account on the 19th but didn't reach the credit card account.

I'm not going to bother chasing it up with them until next week when things are back to normal as they have enough on their plate. However I would have thought that the sensible thing would have been to put a 'stop' on late payment charges during this outage...


----------



## MeathCommute

pudds said:


> This was discussed on 5:7 live today and it seems that not just UB but Nat west (is it) and RBS systems were all effected with UB being the only one still down.
> 
> It seems if one goes the lot goes, no ring fencing for any of them and it seems no 'backup' files/system which is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> _That is a rough interpetation of what was said_


 
A decision was made to fix up Natwest and RBS first before Ulster bank, because of the larger customer base. RBS own Natwest and Ulster and outsourced all their IT to Chennai in India 3 years ago, making over 1000 staff in Dublin and Edinburgh redundant. Also with the move to India, they decided to penny pinch on their backup system, to save even more money


----------



## Lightning

Firstly, it was expected to be fixed by Friday of last week. 
Then it was expected to be fixed by Monday of this week. 
Then it was expected to be fixed by Friday of this week. 
Then it was expected to be fixed by Monday of next week.
Now it is expected to be fixed by "the middle of next week".


----------



## Time

Yet UB will get away scot free.


----------



## becky

CiaranT said:


> Firstly, it was expected to be fixed by Friday of last week.
> Then it was expected to be fixed by Monday of this week.
> Then it was expected to be fixed by Friday of this week.
> Then it was expected to be fixed by Monday of next week.
> Now it is expected to be fixed by "the middle of next week".



I get a sense they still don't actually know what is wrong.  I could understand using the word 'expected' at the beginning when they were trying to establish what happened but a week later is strange I think.

In 2004 a large group of HSE workers didn't get paid on a Thursday.  Friday morning we got a mail saying exactly when it would be sorted and it was sorted exactly when they said.


----------



## Knuttell

Time said:


> Yet UB will get away scot free.



I have already given my HR dept a new bank a/c to which my salary will be sent to in the future.I will within the next month or so return all UB cheque books and close the four a/cs I have with them.

If they think they are going to be keeping my custom having denied me access to my money,the ability to pay bills and most importantly the ability to pay my mortgage then they are even more half witted than the suited geniuses who outsourced those IT jobs to Bangladesh or wherever third world country they ended up in.

Anyone who remains with UB as a customer after this event is nuts.


----------



## pudds

*Being Prepared for Today & Tomorrow*



> Our customers told us that what matters is being prepared for today and tomorrow is what matters.




and ye were ....yeah right.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub7ybcQBbUw


----------



## Lightning

Geri Male said:


> Daily batches are being updated gradually. Now up to 21st June. These include direct debits, standing orders, cheques and electronic credits from other banks.



I know someone who's salary has not hit their account for 4 days. They got an interest free overdraft from Ulster Bank today to the value of their salary. They had to answer a significant number of questions and queue for 1 hour 30 minutes to get the overdraft.

Having said that, I wired money from PTSB to UB yesterday, the money was in the UB account today.

Some transfers are working. Some are backlogged.


----------



## The_Banker

http://www.siliconrepublic.com/strategy/item/27990-rbs-may-sue-ca-over/

Royal Bank of Scotland (RBS) is in discussions about taking legal action against US enterprise software giant CA because of the computer update that caused the massive backlog that disrupted banking services for thousands of banking customers in Ireland and the UK. 
According to _The Financial Times_, people familiar with the situation say there is a significant chance of litigation being pursued against external technology suppliers because of the software glitch.


----------



## pudds

According to the rte 9pm news tonight UB/RBS are considering paying compensation to their customers.

Also the Credit rating authority has said that it will give free info to UB customers about their credit rating and has requested UB not to process any negative rating that may have or could be attributed to this system failure but to hold off till sure.


I think personal customers need to have our own back up plan, e.g.  instant *walk in* access to funds in another institution and never put all our eggs in one basket, old saying but very true.


----------



## bacchus

pudds said:


> I think personal customers need to have our own back up plan, e.g.  instant *walk in* access to funds in another institution and never put all our eggs in one basket, old saying but very true.



+1.
Though, some people don't have a cent aside and rely on their weekly payment to go through.

It makes no sense to me as posted above than to close UB account now and move onto another bank...it's too late.


----------



## sparky11

Due to be paid Last Thursday 21st June....Still not in the account.....and needless to say neither is this week's payment. I am now 2 weeks without access to my wages.


----------



## Knuttell

> It makes no sense to me as posted above than to close UB account now and move onto another bank...it's too late.


 
If you are happy with the level of service you have recieved from UB over the last two weeks and think shure grand this is a once off,then fine,stay with them.

I as a customer am* far* from happy with it and will be closing all accounts as as soon as possible.

Not being able to access my money 2 weeks after being paid is a deal breaker for me when it comes to who I bank with but then again Im funny like that.


----------



## The Oggster

I was due to be paid last Friday and I still haven't got it yet. I'm due to get paid again tomorrow.

I'm lucky in that I had a good bit of money in my current account (nearly 3 weeks salary) but that money is dwindling.

I bought something in a shop yesterday and I took money out at an ATM this morning. Both of those debits have shown up straight away but my salary from last week is still not there


----------



## DB74

Their anytimebanking system is unavailable today, having been available for the last 4-5 days. They seem to be going backwards.


----------



## kceire

Knuttell said:


> Not being able to access my money 2 weeks after being paid is a deal breaker for me when it comes to who I bank with but then again Im funny like that.


 
Can you not go into a bank with ID and withdraw the money?
I did in Ulster Bank Charlestown, and i took out €7,000 to buy a car the other day.



DB74 said:


> Their anytimebanking system is unavailable today, having been available for the last 4-5 days. They seem to be going backwards.


 
Maybe they shut it down to update it and it will be back up and running perfect then. (in a perfect world hopefully )


----------



## elcato

> Their anytimebanking system is unavailable today


Are you sure ? I just logged in a transferred money from one UB anline account to another with no problems. I also had no problems with ATMs for the last few days and got money through the cash back system in the local last night. You didn't just got to the warning page and assumed you could go no further ?


----------



## Ceist Beag

DB74 said:


> Their anytimebanking system is unavailable today



It's fine for me too DB74 - not that it did me much good just to see that my salary still hasn't come thru - but my atm withdrawal from yesterday sure did!


----------



## serotoninsid

Still no sign of last weeks pay - and this weeks should have gone in this morning....


----------



## Murt2006

I too am in the "UB quagmire" and have all the issues that are being noted above (no salary paid, missed payments, deductions leaving my account but being received etc.) Also, just had an a conversation with a UB Bank manager regarding "Letter of Offer" and "drawdown" of an approved mortgage, Over the last 9 days this was supposed to be sorted and available at numerous dates (as informed to him by the Head Mortgage office) .......all dates/promises have been missed.....the bank Manager has admitted that he is now getting most of his updates through the media and has very little confidence in what is being done to sort this out. He is now clueless as to when i can drawdown the mortgage, i am told there is no way to manually generate a "Letter of Offer"....overall the situation seems to be in reverse as opposed to being sorted.....it's all a bit GUBU at this stage.


----------



## Lightning

Day 10 of the Ulster Bank outage. 

The Central Bank of Ireland have released a statement saying that are *very concerned about how long this is taking to get resolved and the continuing delays*.

Hopefully, the CBI are querying why RBS prioritised UK Natwest and RBS account resolution over Ulster Bank account resolution.


----------



## wbbs

Some Bank???? is doing serious advertising looking for staff with preferably banking experience and data entry from manual systems for a week to week contract starting Monday, sound familiar???  Hopefully this will get the backlog fixed quickly.


----------



## Palerider

*Ulster Bank - Time to be sensible and rational*

I've waited long enough, I lodged a cheque on June 21st and still no sign of it, I have online deposit accounts and my current account with U.B. and have lost all faith, *IF* their system collapses further and my online deposit balances disappear then I am screwed as I have no paper statements to prove they were there in the first place and no Govt guarantee will help me there.

Ok, so I thought don't worry, stay calm just get paper statements, well I'm just off the phone attempting to order paper statements via their Anytime telephone banking service to be told that is not possible due to their ongoing ' glitch '.

AAM is awash with multiple comments/ threads from persons who have shipped deposits overseas, well I didn't and boy would I feel thick(er) if I watched as the screen blinked and I had to fight to prove my deposits existed at all, I don't have the time for that.

I'm a customer since the early ' 80's and tomorrow I'm off to my Branch first thing to close all deposit accounts, it is just not worth the risk and why be complacant, believe me anything is possible right now within U.B., Their media updates are so far from accurate and this is such a technical matter the truth is there can be very few people around that know what the heck is going on and meantime the backlog continues each day. 

Presume they tried Ctrl Alt Delete....and checked the fuse in the main computer plug / socket ...?, switch it off and back on again...?...that my friends it appears is the extend of the day to day I.T. within U.B. since the outsourcing..


----------



## mercman

Understand yours and everybodies else frustration. However, in my opinion the UB havE played a vital role in Irish banking in the past few years. Lets face it with the other two horsing around, and if the UB weren't there e wouldn't have had a banking system at all.

I'm with UB and in reality just put up with the matter. They have already made a public statement advising that nobody will be out of pocket.

But for what its worth, I'd say the UB are making preparations to exit Ireland. 84% owned by the Queen and unlikely to leg it with other persons money IMO.


----------



## wbbs

Do you really think they would leave though?  They would need to be able to sell the business to someone else, who could or would pay for it?


----------



## mercman

In reality who would want to buy a Bank that was based in this country. They will go down the route of damage limitation simple as that. As I already wrote earlier this week, the CB can do all the investigations and threats they want, If they had of taken half the amount of thought and diligence a number of years ago this country would not be in the mess we are all in. S let these idiots give out about UB -- at least they stood up and admitted they had a problem unlike the AIB or BoI who really could not tell the truth. So all, keep giving out about UB but we will see how smug you all are when there is no choice available !!


----------



## kimmage

Ulster Bank are not doing enough to fix this.  I lodged a cheque today and it hasn't appeared in my account and probably wont start the clearing cycle until they get the finger out....

I will be closing my account as have two friends already.  As for us not having a banking system but for UB... I don't understand how you make that out.

The branch staff are also starting to show the cracks, I do feel sorry for them working 7 days - but I am more concerned about those who can not feed their families because of this glitch.

No rush on their part, their core business being in the UK is working now so they decide to look at the Irish banking 'glitch' - not good enough.


----------



## wbbs

They obviously haven't time to key all the built up transactions and keep the branches going at the same time, presumably why they are advertising for experienced banking staff to start temp work next Monday.


----------



## Knuttell

wbbs said:


> Some Bank???? is doing serious advertising looking for staff with preferably banking experience and data entry from manual systems for a week to week contract starting Monday, sound familiar???  Hopefully this will get the backlog fixed quickly.



If that's the case then I cannot see this being fixed by the end of the week.


----------



## Harry31

Well - salary didn't go in!  But as I have money in my account it did take a debit for phone credit yesterday - WHAT???
That's it, when this sorted I'm going to change to my credit union debit card.  How difficult is it to change accounts regarding getting direct debits ect. transfered?


----------



## The Oggster

I'm still owed my salary from last week and as I thought today's hasn't gone in either. So that's 2 weeks salary I'm now owed yet debit transactions are showing up straight away.


----------



## Harry31

I emailed UPC to ask what happens if the d/d due isn't paid - they responed by saying that they are assuming that payments are going thru.  In fairness to them after all the stick they have taken - and rightly so in many cases - they're being helpful.


----------



## elcato

> I lodged a cheque today and it hasn't appeared in my account and  probably wont start the clearing cycle until they get the finger out....


You lodged a cheque knowing the difficulties which they are experiencing ?


----------



## kimmage

elcato said:


> You lodged a cheque knowing the difficulties which they are experiencing ?



I had to lodge it somewhere.  The cheque was crossed.  Either that or open a new account, which in hindsight would take less time - given the length of time the Bank are taking to resolve a "software" glitch.


----------



## Lightning

Day 11 of the Ulster problems. (10 by RTE's mis count) 

Ulster are telling the media:



> The bank has said that "the bulk" of salary payments are up-to-date,



I know several people who have still not got their salary. This statement also fails to talk about non-salary payments. 



> This follows criticism from the Central Bank, which in a statement last night said the continuing delays in resolving failures in the bank's payment system was "unacceptable".



Agreed. Not having banking systems back up after 11 days is a serious issue.

Sunday opening happening again ...



> The bank said 60 branches will open tomorrow, *22 will open on Sunday*, while 80 have extended opening hours.


----------



## Time

Social welfare payments since Wednesday last week have not been processed.


----------



## kceire

I transferred money from my UB account to my MBNA credit card on 20th June through the iPhone App.

The money hit MBNA yesterday, so thats a sign of where they are in terms of processing payments.

Throughout all of this i have been able to use my UB debit card in shops, Aldi, paying UPC, Meteor etc etc and of course at the ATM machine twice now. I have also been able to withdraw money from the branch to buy a car (€7000).

Online account doesnt show my wages as of hitting the account, but i certainly can use the funds in there as if they did.


----------



## elcato

Just as a matter of interest, was that 7k in the account for you to withdraw or was it a trasnfer from another account into there which had not shown up online but was visible to the staff in the branch ?


----------



## sparky11

Salary now 8 days late going in. Child Benefit due in on Tuesday. Mortgage due end of next week. There's gonna be trouble ahead.


----------



## Lightning

sparky11 said:


> Salary now 8 days late going in. Child Benefit due in on Tuesday. Mortgage due end of next week. There's gonna be trouble ahead.



Get an interest free overdraft from Ulster Bank to the value of your salary and mortgage combined.


----------



## Lightning

Ulster said today that the problems relate to payments up to 25 June 2012. This is clearly inaccurate, I know of payments that were sent yesterday from an Ulster Bank account that have not reached their destination.


----------



## elcato

Yep. I can vouch for payments being sent in last night not reaching my account.


----------



## Lightning

And the Ulster Bank website has just gone down again.


----------



## elcato

> And the Ulster Bank website has just gone down again.


Just managed to login. Must be intermittant. Still didn't improve the figures I saw earlier though


----------



## The_Banker

CiaranT said:


> And the Ulster Bank website has just gone down again.


 
This is intermittant due to the volume of people logging in to check accounts.
The website can only handle so many people at one time.

When metrics were set first day they never envisaged a situation like this where 1000s of people would be logging in at the one time.


----------



## LittlePiggy

From my own experience...

*Salary* -Not paid in (was supposed to be today)
*Bills* - Expected Gas and Electric to come out this week via direct debit, neither have done so
*Debit card transactions* - I haven't seen any come out for a while, I spent money on the card on Monday and it hasn't appeared yet.
*Cash withdrawals* - I took money out of an ATM today and it was registered as withdrawn online within an hour.
*Online payments* - Just can't do this.


----------



## newirishman

LittlePiggy said:


> From my own experience...
> 
> *Salary* -Not paid in (was supposed to be today)
> *Bills* - Expected Gas and Electric to come out this week via direct debit, neither have done so
> *Debit card transactions* - I haven't seen any come out for a while, I spent money on the card on Monday and it hasn't appeared yet.
> *Cash withdrawals* - I took money out of an ATM today and it was registered as withdrawn online within an hour.
> *Online payments* - Just can't do this.



Same here - but I can move money via Internet banking between my Ulsterbank accounts (savings / current, all of them visible in the internet banking) immediately


----------



## pudds

newirishman said:


> Same here - but I can move money via Internet banking between my Ulsterbank accounts (savings / current, all of them visible in the internet banking) immediately



same here,

 but forthnightly wage due today not shown up.
A couple of withdrawals made 26/27th showing up. 

Seems like their slowly *cough* processing the backlog and getting near the top/real time. 

I'll stay with them for the fee free banking while that lasts and hope lessons have been learned.


----------



## rosemartin

no wages in for two weeks,   could always use the internet banking,  none of my direct debits have left, including ulster bank mortgage,  atm transactions shown up.   when this is sorted probably best place to have money as they wont want this again.   wonder what the true story is.  allegedly fixed the problem in a day,  but the backlog seems enormous and inconsistentin been cleared


----------



## Grizzly

I joined the BOI back in 1970 just after the 6 month Bank Strike. As an 18 year old just out of school I was working until 11 p.m. most nights clearing the backlog of stuff. No computers then. Made a fortune.
Dropped in to Ulster Bank to pay some overdue utility bills. We were given cash and referred to our local Post Office to make our payments. Hand written receipt given to us. We tried to pay our Ulster Bank Visa bill. Payment taken but not processed there and then.
I think that there might be more going on here than they are letting on. It's getting worrying now. I have fixed account to mature soon I don't think I will be rolling it over. I will certainly be doing a manual check on the interest calculation.


----------



## MysticX

Alright via online banking I can see that at least ATM transactions are up to date. Though I've noticed I can't view a standing order I had setup ages ago for a UB Regular Saver account (or it's gone)? All my direct debits are viewable, so it's just a matter of seeing whether they're going to be paid accordingly...


----------



## Niall111

Im not with the Ulster bank but i have lodged a cheque to my bank account that i received from an Ulster bank customer. Does anyone know what will happen now?


----------



## Niall111

Thanks Geri. But as i understand it, as Ulster bank wont be able to clear the cheque until its systems are up & running again, although the funds will appear in my account, i will be unable to access or use them?


----------



## Lightning

An important point is that Ulster Bank want customers to *request refunds* if they have been effected. Hence, you will not get a refund by default (as per what Ulster Bank have told me). 


If you pay monthly fees, on a premium account, you should be entitled to a refund, for June and July 2012, if you request it. You have not got the service you paid for. 
If you incur overdraft interest fees as a result of this, you should be entitled to a refund, if you request it.
If you incur overdraft set up fees as a result of this, you should be entitled to a refund, if you request it.
If you lost out on bank interest as a result of this, you should be entitled to a refund, if you request it.


----------



## Lightning

Totally agreed. Refunds should be by default, not by request.


----------



## Lightning

There are a number of reports & claims on Boards.ie and Twitter of some Ulster Bank customers are seeing money go into their account that was meant for another account. What a mess.


----------



## kceire

elcato said:


> Just as a matter of interest, was that 7k in the account for you to withdraw or was it a trasnfer from another account into there which had not shown up online but was visible to the staff in the branch ?


 
the money was in there before the problems started. but my point was that people saying they had NO access to their money is a lie and its people that couldnt be bothered going to the branch to sort something out. 

not defending UB here, its a shambles what has happened and i firmly believe they have to compensate customers badly affected by this.


----------



## Lightning

Day 12 of the Ulster outage (it started on Tuesday 19 June).

RTE: Ulster Bank customers still experiencing difficulties accessing their money

BBC: Ulster Outage will drag into next week. 



kceire said:


> the money was in there before the problems started. but my point was that people saying they had NO access to their money is a lie and its people that couldnt be bothered going to the branch to sort something out.



Some people really had/have no access to their money. 

Consider Mr.X who banks with Ulster Bank and transfers money monthly to Mr.Y who banks with BoI. Mr. Y goes into BoI and says that he did not get the money, BoI say they need proof of payment from Mr.X (as the other banks are doing except for salary/welfare etc). Mr.Y cannot get access to Mr.X's bank account as he is abroad/has no online access etc etc and hence cannot prove payment and hence gets no money from BoI. Mr.Y is out of pocket. 

There are plenty of real world examples like the above.


----------



## newirishman

CiaranT said:


> An important point is that Ulster Bank want customers to *request refunds* if they have been effected. Hence, you will not get a refund by default (as per what Ulster Bank have told me).
> 
> 
> If you pay monthly fees, on a premium account, you should be entitled to a refund, for June and July 2012, if you request it. You have not got the service you paid for.
> If you incur overdraft interest fees as a result of this, you should be entitled to a refund, if you request it.
> If you incur overdraft set up fees as a result of this, you should be entitled to a refund, if you request it.
> If you lost out on bank interest as a result of this, you should be entitled to a refund, if you request it.



Not sure where you got that information from. 
I spoke with Ulsterbank (twice) as well as my mortgage provider (who is not Ulsterbank) on any impact with regards to direct debits, late payments, standing orders, etc. 
It was confirmed every time that I will not have to incur any costs or charges in relation with direct debits or standing orders or in-flight payments, and that any interest calculations will be up-to-date as well, once the system issues are sorted.


----------



## Lightning

newirishman said:


> Not sure where you got that information from.
> I spoke with Ulsterbank (twice) as well as my mortgage provider (who is not Ulsterbank) on any impact with regards to direct debits, late payments, standing orders, etc.
> It was confirmed every time that I will not have to incur any costs or charges in relation with direct debits or standing orders or in-flight payments, and that any interest calculations will be up-to-date as well, once the system issues are sorted.



I got the information directly from an Ulster Bank branch manager and also from Ulster customers. Also, the Sunday Times, today stated that there is confusion over what will be automatic refunds and what will not be. 

How can interest be automatically sorted if they pay 0% on the current account and many customers would have wired the money on to a high interest account?

The problem is that interest is often negated interest by not having access to your funds for 2 weeks. Also, interest charges are often, with 3rd part banks, sometimes foreign banks. 

Ulster Bank need to come out with a clear commitment to have:

Zero overdraft interest charges from 19 June to 15 July. Period.
Zero overdraft set up charges from 19 June to 15 July. Period.
Zero small loan charges from 19 June to 15 July. Period.
A 100% automatic refund of the monthly charge on UFirst accounts for June 2012 and July 2012.
A 100% automatic refund of the monthly charge on UFirst Gold accounts for June 2012 and July 2012.
A 100% automatic refund of the monthly charge on Private Current Accounts for June 2012 and July 2012.
A clear simple procedure for non-Ulster Bank customers to make claims against the bank for late payment. 
A clear way to compensate customers for lost interest at saving account rates rather than zero rated current account rates.


----------



## Lightning

Watch payments in and out of your Ulster Bank account very carefully. 

I have now read dozens of reports of people getting money destined for someone elses account.

There are also lots of reports of typos with money going in and out of accounts as it appears that it is all been done *manually*. 

I think the CBI need to take a more proactive and greater role in this crisis urgently.


----------



## brigadear

cashier said:


> Are they even going to survive this mess?? A major bank out of action for the last 12 days due to a so call technical glitch with no end in sight...I don't bank with them but if I did I would leave them immediately especially after hearing on this thread that customers would have to request refunds from bank charges incurred after Ulster bank's own imcompetence. It really is sickening behaviour from a bank that has caused so much stress and upheaval to its customers.



I bank with UB and at the moment I don't intend on moving bank, while they still have free banking but I will be closing my savings account with them and will move to maybe Rabo.


----------



## kceire

My wages hasnt hit my account yet from last Thursday.
Online figures are all over the place, i actually have more in there now for some reason but i will assume it will be debited as they fix it.

Im lucky i had money in there so im ok, Visa Debit etc still working perfect but to give a time frame, salaries paid in last Thursday still not credited, although can be withdrawn with ID and payslip.

Also, the guy told me, they have no idea when it will be fixed at this time!!


----------



## Ceist Beag

What a shambles. I still have not received my (monthly) wages which should have hit my account on June 25th. Just to get a timeframe going of where they are at, is there anyone missing a payment from before June 25th (and if so what date should it have hit your account)? And for anyone that has received a payment since this mess started, what date was it due and when did you receive it in your account?


----------



## ryaner

CiaranT said:


> Zero overdraft interest charges from 19 June to *15 July*. Period.
> Zero overdraft set up charges from 19 June to *15 July*. Period.
> Zero small loan charges from 19 June to *15 July*. Period.



I *really* hope you don't know something we don't and it is fixed long before the 15th


----------



## Lightning

ryaner said:


> I *really* hope you don't know something we don't and it is fixed long before the 15th



July 15 was simply an arbitary date to indicate that customers should have additonal time post Ulster resolution to fix overdraft issues etc. They should be given an additional short period with no fees.


----------



## Lightning

Ceist Beag said:


> What a shambles. I still have not received my (monthly) wages which should have hit my account on June 25th. Just to get a timeframe going of where they are at, is there anyone missing a payment from before June 25th (and if so what date should it have hit your account)? And for anyone that has received a payment since this mess started, what date was it due and when did you receive it in your account?



I know of multiple people who are still waiting for their salary. 

I don't know how Ulster Bank can get away with telling RTE that "almost all" salary payments have been made. It appears to be a misleading statement.


----------



## chipclub

I am still waiting on my monthly salary that was due on June 22.


----------



## serotoninsid

Ceist Beag said:


> is there anyone missing a payment from before June 25th (and if so what date should it have hit your account)?



Last transaction entry on my account was a debit on the 22/06.  I was supposed to receive an inward payment on the 21/06 - but no sign of it.  Same with last week - the 28/06.


----------



## ryaner

CiaranT said:


> I know of multiple people who are still waiting for their salary.
> 
> I don't know how Ulster Bank can get away with telling RTE that "almost all" salary payments have been made. It appears to be a misleading statement.



http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056688895

Poll agrees with you too. The fact that some people are starting to see their salary hit is very good news and shows some progress, no matter how small.


----------



## Lightning

RTE: Ulster Now Cannot Say When Systems Will Be Restored

http://www.rte.ie/news/2012/0702/ulster-bank-technology.html



> Ulster Bank had said it cannot predict when normal service will resume for its customers.





> It also said that it cannot commit to any timescale in terms of clearing the backlog in unprocessed payments.
> 
> 
> In a statement this morning, the bank said there may be “some bumps along the road” as it sorts through its transaction backlog.
> 
> 
> It said: “We target that customers should see their balances updating during the coming week.
> 
> 
> “However, normal service will take some further time as our  experience from dealing with the same issues in the UK suggests that  there may be bumps along the road.”


----------



## The Ghoul

I have not read the full thread so apologies if this has been answered - is anyone's account showing ATM withdrawals/debits which never happened? I think mine is.


----------



## ryaner

The Ghoul said:


> I have not read the full thread so apologies if this has been answered - is anyone's account showing ATM withdrawals/debits which never happened? I think mine is.



Lots of people on boards commenting on similar happening. Most times the transactions disappear again a while later. 
Keep records until all this is sorted out.


----------



## Lightning

The Ghoul said:


> I have not read the full thread so apologies if this has been answered - is anyone's account showing ATM withdrawals/debits which never happened? I think mine is.



Check there is no typo with an amount due to you. It seems that all transactions are been input manually.


----------



## charlie MacZ

is there much hassle in transfering everything to another bank?  i have 3 accounts with them no wages no direct debits or S/O's gone thru since the 22nd. I'm sick of this


----------



## newirishman

CiaranT said:


> Check there is no typo with an amount due to you. It seems that all transactions are been input manually.



Does anyone have confirmation for this? Doesn't make any sense to me that there would be a manual keying of transaction required or actually useful.


----------



## Ann1

newirishman said:


> Does anyone have confirmation for this? Doesn't make any sense to me that there would be a manual keying of transaction required or actually useful.


They would have to do manual keying if they were unable to access previous backups. From what I have read on other forums a routine maintenance being done in their centre in Edinburgh went wrong and they lost data. When they tried to access the previous backup to hopefully add data manually and bring everything back up to date... they were unable to access the previous backup....


----------



## kceire

newirishman said:


> Does anyone have confirmation for this? Doesn't make any sense to me that there would be a manual keying of transaction required or actually useful.


 
well considering when i was withdrawing money over the last 2 weeks, there has been no entries on the PC. just account numbers and figures wrote down on income/outcome books on the tellers desk.


----------



## Time

Shocking that the government is sitting on its hands during this farce.


----------



## newirishman

kceire said:


> well considering when i was withdrawing money over the last 2 weeks, there has been no entries on the PC. just account numbers and figures wrote down on income/outcome books on the tellers desk.


Ok, thanks - teller transactions are of course manual.


----------



## The Ghoul

ryaner said:


> Lots of people on boards commenting on similar happening. Most times the transactions disappear again a while later.
> Keep records until all this is sorted out.


Thanks ryaner and CiaranT. I have been trawling through threads on boards.ie and politics.ie and it seems others have had the issue that i have had i.e. duplicate ATM transactions on the 22nd.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=79513805&postcount=193


----------



## STEINER

Ulster Bank now can't predict when normal service will resume, or give a timescale.

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan

CiaranT said:


> I got the information directly from an Ulster Bank branch manager and also from Ulster customers. Also, the Sunday Times, today stated that there is confusion over what will be automatic refunds and what will not be.
> 
> How can interest be automatically sorted if they pay 0% on the current account and many customers would have wired the money on to a high interest account?
> 
> The problem is that interest is often negated interest by not having access to your funds for 2 weeks. Also, interest charges are often, with 3rd part banks, sometimes foreign banks.
> 
> Ulster Bank need to come out with a clear commitment to have:
> 
> Zero overdraft interest charges from 19 June to 15 July. Period.
> Zero overdraft set up charges from 19 June to 15 July. Period.
> Zero small loan charges from 19 June to 15 July. Period.
> A 100% automatic refund of the monthly charge on UFirst accounts for June 2012 and July 2012.
> A 100% automatic refund of the monthly charge on UFirst Gold accounts for June 2012 and July 2012.
> A 100% automatic refund of the monthly charge on Private Current Accounts for June 2012 and July 2012.
> A clear simple procedure for non-Ulster Bank customers to make claims against the bank for late payment.
> A clear way to compensate customers for lost interest at saving account rates rather than zero rated current account rates.


Obviously not only _UB _customers are impacted by this debacle - other banks' customers are as well. As is the case for others my salary paid FROM a _UB _account (to my _PTSB _account) has still not materialised. Some people in this position will incur charges/fees/penalties with their own bank.


----------



## Lightning

Absolutely. As I said, there needs to be a clear simple procedure for non-Ulster Bank customers to make claims against Ulster Bank for late payment.


----------



## Lightning

KBC are been effected badly by this outage as well. KBC use Ulster Bank as their clearing broker. 

Hence, a lot of lodgements into KBC accounts are not showing up on KBC or Ulster systems.


----------



## brigadear

Time said:


> Shocking that the government is sitting on its hands during this farce.




Nothing shocking about it, sure the banks and the clowns in Government are best buddies and look out for everyone else and f uck the decent person in the street up. My account is all over the place. Yesterday I had about 200euro and today is showing 70euro but not showing any d/d having been debited. I also have a savings accounts, it is showing the 50 euro in the savings account been moved this week but nothing from last week, and still have not been paid for 2 weeks.


----------



## Lightning

New 'non firm' deadline. 

BBC: Ulster problems unlikely to be fixed by the end of this week. 

Ulster suggest *mid next week* for 'breaking the back of the problem'.


----------



## Knuttell

CiaranT said:


> New 'non firm' deadline.
> 
> BBC: Ulster problems unlikely to be fixed by the end of this week.
> 
> Ulster suggest *mid next week* for 'breaking the back of the problem'.



I translate that from UB Gobblygook as a 2 weeks from Wednesday before you will see normalish service resumed.


----------



## Lightning

cashier said:


> Appalling especially for the customers and businesses so badly affected



Exactly. It is totally outrageous that a system issue can go on for 14 days tomorrow (it started on Tuesday June 19) and could go on for another week. Customers, at this stage, would be totally justified, in ending their relationship with Ulster and switching.


----------



## laois1

Just to update - there is still NO access to moneydesk deposits. Rang again today and they couldnt/wouldnt even give me an idea on when anyone can expect to access funds. Surprised there is not more of an uproar over this situation. Obviously will not be using them again. Got a letter from NIB saying they are closing all their branches bar a handful and are changing their name to Danske bank. Will have to use their award winning website instead. The same one that rarely works. Am wondering whether any of these banks can be relied upon or trusted even for the basics ?


----------



## Lightning

laois1 said:


> Just to update - there is still NO access to moneydesk deposits. Rang again today and they couldnt/wouldnt even give me an idea on when anyone can expect to access funds.



You have a right to access to your funds. 

Kick up a big enough fuss and they will give you cash or a cheque even if the amount is large. Keep escalating until you get your cash or drop in person to Ulster HQ.

I know someone who had to spend 3 hours on the phone, to get a sizable amount of money from Ulster, from an 'instant access' fund and eventually succeeded in the end.


----------



## orourkeda

Will there be a means of reclaiming interest that has accrued on loan payments that have not been made on time?

I've a sizable loan with a credit union who have an account with UB and the payments have not gone through in two weeks. There has been 100 euro of interest applied to the loan amount that would not have been there otherwise. The payments have been sitting there for two weeks waiting to go through.

Also I have a savings account with UB and it appears that credits have been applied that were never made. Presumably this will correct itself over the coming days?


----------



## ClubMan

CiaranT said:


> Absolutely. As I said, there needs to be a clear simple procedure for non-Ulster Bank customers to make claims against Ulster Bank for late payment.


 
For what it's worth see the section on non [_UB_] customers here:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2012/jun/29/natwest-fiasco-what-happens-now


----------



## ryaner

CiaranT said:


> Absolutely. As I said, there needs to be a clear simple procedure for non-Ulster Bank customers to make claims against Ulster Bank for late payment.



My OH has already had fees refunded by BOI. It has been suggested that the other banks will just refund things as requested and then settle up with Ulsterbank themselves. Most of banks are being very accommodating, well above and beyond what I expected.

As for the regulator, they should have been all over this much earlier, and I expect much firmer rules from this outage. The current situation of the banks having 40 days before having to official notify them is beyond ridiculous. 
But then short of fines, they are between a rock and a hard place. Biggest threat they have is to pull the banking licence, but even hinting of this and UB could just turn around and tell them to bring in the liquidator. Bit like a game of chicken.


----------



## Knuttell

ryaner said:


> As for the regulator, they should have been all over this much earlier, and I expect much firmer rules from this outage.



Why does it always take a disaster for firmer rules to be enacted,why in this Country is the stable doors always hanging off its hinges,and the horse in another Country before our useless "regulators" get off their backsides and do what they should have done in the first place....simply close and bolt the blasted door.


----------



## DB74

Anytime-banking down for me again this morning

"We're sorry but the service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."


----------



## Lightning

Day 14.

I have been waiting for 6 Ulster Bank related cash movements since the  outage began. Only 1 of the 6 movements have taken place (last week). 

3 of my mates who are waiting for their salary have still not been paid. 1 is waiting 2 weeks to be paid.



> Anytime-banking down for me again this morning



Yeah, there is a fresh outage today of Ulster online banking. 



> My OH has already had fees refunded by BOI. It has been suggested that  the other banks will just refund things as requested and then settle up  with Ulsterbank themselves. Most of banks are being very accommodating,  well above and beyond what I expected.



Good point about using your existing back, in the first instance, to claim compensation and then Ulster Bank if all else fails.


----------



## ClubMan

DB74 said:


> Anytime-banking down for me again this morning
> 
> "We're sorry but the service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."


Stupid thing is it lets you go through the login process before telling you that the system is not available. 

Why on earth did (as it seems) they apply patches to a live system, let it run and then lose all transaction data (and backups?) when it went wrong? I don't know how banking _IT _is done but from a general _IT _perspective it would always make sense to run patches and tests on an offline system/simulation before going live.


----------



## Grizzly

CiaranT said:


> Exactly. It is totally outrageous that a system issue can go on for 14 days tomorrow (it started on Tuesday June 19) and could go on for another week. Customers, at this stage, would be totally justified, in ending their relationship with Ulster and switching.


 
My fixed account maturing shortly will be going elsewhere. I hope it is still there when they finally can manage to switch their computers back on though.


----------



## irishmoss

I got through to anytime banking just now, account hasn't been updated for last two weeks. Still waiting on salary :-(


----------



## ryaner

Knuttell said:


> Why does it always take a disaster for firmer rules to be enacted,why in this Country is the stable doors always hanging off its hinges,and the horse in another Country before our useless "regulators" get off their backsides and do what they should have done in the first place....simply close and bolt the blasted door.



Irish regulator has never been a great one. Its why the current crowd effectively had to replace everyone involved. Our laws were written in the dark ages when in comes to finance as well and while they could easily write new ones, the pace at which things more through the systems over here is glacial. An outage like this should give them the power to get things changed, however you'd also have though the larger crisis from 2008 onwards would have done the same, so who knows...


----------



## Lightning

Latest news. 

*Indo: Ulster Bank Now Hit With Fraud*.

http://www.independent.ie/business/...lems-causing-chaos-for-customers-3155621.html



> it emerged yesterday that crooks are targeting Ulster Bank using the  same payslip or social insurance details to withdraw cash in branches.Staff  have no way of checking if people are making multiple withdrawals at  different branches, as its computer systems are still not up to date.
> 
> 
> It  is understood branches up and down the country have been targeted by  cheats making claims in a number of branches for cash payments.
> A  spokeswoman for the bank admitted: "People are trying it on. But then  people come into branches and try it on all the time. We have stringent  procedures in place to tackle fraud."
> 
> 
> The spokeswoman had  no comment to make when asked if it was true the bank has no way of  checking if people are making multiple cash withdrawals using the same  payslip or social welfare papers.


*RTE: Ulster Bank Problems to Continue Into Next Week. *

http://www.rte.ie/news/2012/0703/ulster-bank-technology.html



> The Royal Bank of Scotland has said the problems at its subsidiary Ulster Bank could continue into next week.





> The technical fault has led to a backlog of unprocessed transactions,  which will be increased further today when 48,000 monthly social welfare  payments are due to be paid to Ulster Bank customers.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Anytime banking is back up again (or at least for me it is) and my salary from June 25th is in my account this morning, finally!


----------



## speirbhean

Actually Ceist Beag just answered my question, kinda. I was wondering if anyone has seen ANY movement into their UB account in the past week? All of the statements say they are 'working' on the problem, that would suggest to me that we should see a trickle of people gradually getting paid. But anecdotally anyone I know has seen nothing coming in since the problem began. In our case we haven't been paid, nor has childrens allowance gone in, and our mortgage and DDs aren't going out. Although online banking is working and I can still get cash from the ATM, it's an 'artifical' sum as I'm basically spending this month's mortgage in the absence of a pay check! So are they working on the problem at all?


----------



## Harry31

Just tried to access anytime banking (yeah right!) and it's not available again - what a farce!


----------



## Lightning

speirbhean said:


> Actually Ceist Beag just answered my question, kinda. I was wondering if anyone has seen ANY movement into their UB account in the past week?



Yes, I have. As I said, I was expecting to see 6 movements, I have seen 1 of the 6 movements occur. I am missing 5 of the 6 movements. The 1 movement that did occur, happened with an unusual narrative/reference.


----------



## speirbhean

CiaranT said:


> Yes, I have. As I said, I was expecting to see 6 movements, I have seen 1 of the 6 movements occur. I am missing 5 of the 6 movements. The 1 movement that did occur, happened with an unusual narrative/reference.


 
OK. Well we've seen nothing and for my sins I have four UB accounts including savings. So no wages into our joint account since this began and no dd out of joint account or my individual account. I have been able to move money from savings into current to cover the missing wages but that's nearly gone now.
When you say unusual narrative/reference, do you think that means it was done manually?


----------



## Lightning

speirbhean said:


> OK. Well we've seen nothing and for my sins I have four UB accounts including savings. So no wages into our joint account since this began and no dd out of joint account or my individual account. I have been able to move money from savings into current to cover the missing wages but that's nearly gone now.
> When you say unusual narrative/reference, do you think that means it was done manually?



UB will give you an interest free overdraft to the value of your wages. Just pop into the branch and ask for it with a wage slip. 

The narrative was "INTERNATIONAL TRANSFER". It was not an international transfer. Clearly something was done differently to push this one transaction through.


----------



## mcaul

Very frustrating from a business point of view. Managed to get same day payment off to a supplier, but am in with AIB later to open account with them so that I'm no longer dependent on one bank. - Though I will say the staff are doing their utmost to help and they should be congratulated (I'm sure they will enjoy their deserved overtime payments too!!)

Last credit card credit to account is 18th June and currently about 60k of credits are in cyberspace.

Suppliers have been very understanding, but why should they suffer too? - Hence the opening of a second bank account.


As for fraud - I'd say they will lose a few million. Imagine you can lodge an UB cheque into another bank account, afetr 5 days its "cleared" - even if there are no funds in the UB account!

memo to self - write €2m cheque for personal account wth NIB, transfer to cayman island acc in 5 days, book one way flight to Cook Islands!


----------



## Knuttell

Salary just landed into UB a/c in the last half hour,dated 26 June.


----------



## MugsGame

CiaranT said:


> Yes, I have. As I said, I was expecting to see 6 movements, I have seen 1 of the 6 movements occur. I am missing 5 of the 6 movements. The 1 movement that did occur, happened with an unusual narrative/reference.



I did a test transfer from AIB to my UB savings a/c last week, which arrived the next day (if not sooner) but with narrative "CHAPS/International". It's costing someone a fortune to use CHAPS (presumably via RBS international clearing, which is working) for these transfers!


----------



## ryaner

My wages just came through in the last hour. Can't do transfers out of the account via online yet but still progress.

@Ciaran, any more details on the KBC thing? Nothing finding anything on their site.


----------



## justasking2

No credits for me for the last three weeks!! including Salary and CB today. Have rung around a few compaines today that I have DD with. Meteor have avised they have been paid even though not showing on my account, Allianz have advised that they are not even going to attempt to take any payments from UB customers untill sorted and dont have the energy to phone SKY   On the up side I have not over spent this month as not been able to use the card


----------



## tallpaul

My salary landed today from 21 June. Visa still has not been paid even though the payment left my current account on 19 June. Mortgage not paid or standing orders put through for 1 July. Visa Debit transactions of the past week not registered although (I think!) balance is correct. Slowly gettin there.

Strangely, I did an electronic transfer between two accounts last week and that reflected in an updated balance for both accounts immediately as per normal...

Not really worried now. They can whistle for the mortgage payment being late as it is a UB mortgage anyway and I know that the interest charges on my Visa will be returned.


----------



## Lightning

tallpaul said:


> Strangely, I did an electronic transfer between two accounts last week and that reflected in an updated balance for both accounts immediately as per normal...



There seems to be no issues with Ulster Bank to Ulster Bank transfers where both accounts are in the same ownership.


----------



## Time

Knuttell said:


> Salary just landed into UB a/c in the last half hour,dated 26 June.



Same here. Was due on the 21st of June.


----------



## fla

Just rang Anytime Banking as my salary was due in on 25 June last and still no sign of it.  Yet two S/Os dated 25 and 26 June have been paid.  CSA said that they are not working on dates but on transaction types when I questioned why a S/O dated 26 June was taken from my account, yet the lodgment of my wages of 25 June are still not there.  I think the CSAs have given up at this point and are not making excuses and who can blame them...


----------



## Ceist Beag

Following statement on AnytimeBanking might explain why some folk weren't able to log in earlier today. Don't know why it's only today that most of us are seeing payments hitting our account seeing as they have been working on this for over 2 weeks now but I guess it's at last starting to look like progress.



> Customer Information
> 
> **NEW**
> Many customers should see an improved position on their accounts today, with account transactions continuing to update. As we work through the backlog you should see your account balances continuing to update over the coming week.
> 
> Our Internet Banking and our Smart Phone Apps are available to allow you to view your accounts, make transfers and pay bills. However, your statements and balance will reflect the delay and may not be up to date. As we update our systems there may be times when the service is temporarily unavailable, if this happens please try again later.


----------



## Eithneangela

I have just been on to KBC Customer Services, who assure me (!) that they have not removed their banking from Ulster Bank. We pay by standing order on a fortnightly basis into the KBC Account in the Ulster Bank, in Dame St. The KBC Customer Service person was able to check the current status of our account, and tell me that the payment for 14th June went through, but that the one for 28th had not. I was assured that there would be no problem with our mortgage account and that once UB had updated all outstanding transactions, our payment on 28th would in fact be posted to show 28th, and not the date when the payment issue is resolved.


----------



## The_Banker

This is probably affecting Credit Unions throughout the country as well. 
All financial institutions have to use one of the six clearing institutions in the country for cheques and transfers and a high percentage of Credit Unions use UBL.


----------



## Lightning

Sorry for any confusion on my KBC post, I was just repeating what was said to me. Anyway, it is just new wire details for deposits and not wire details for mortgages. Posts cleaned up/edited for clarity.


----------



## Lightning

The problems continue. 

Mortgages have been deducted twice from some Ulster Bank accounts.



> The bank confirmed to Mortgage Solutions that a number of accounts have had duplicate payments taken, but that the bank would refund any money as soon as possible.
> 
> The lender also said that it would continue to refund any charges and fines incurred due to its systems failure.
> 
> It urges all NatWest, RBS and Ulster Bank mortgage customers to check their accounts and to contact the bank immediately if any extra payments are found to have been taken.



BBC: Ulster Tell Bride that 5,000 GBP is "somewhere" in the system.



> A bride-to-be has said she been left unable to pay for her wedding because Ulster Bank says the £5,000 she paid in has disappeared.
> 
> Sarah Copeland is due to get married in three weeks.
> 
> She had saved the money to pay for wedding costs but was left shocked when the bank initially said it had no record of the deposit.
> 
> Ms Copeland said Ulster Bank said the money is "somewhere in the system" but they are not sure where.


----------



## serotoninsid

I seem to have been locked out completely from my online banking now.  I guess it's possible I entered the wrong details - although I'm not convinced. Anyone else found themselves locked to - allegedly due to incorrect login details?


----------



## pudds

CiaranT said:


> There seems to be no issues with Ulster Bank to Ulster Bank transfers where both accounts are in the same ownership.



that seems to be the case, I did a transfer last week and it showed up instantly and money was available at atm.

Did another today and it shows up but haven't drawn on it yet.


----------



## Aggie

I found the same thing today also, first time ever locked out, so maybe not coincidence. I needed my account number to re-set it, as Im on e-statements, couldnt remember the details.
Anyway, called the helpdesk number and was sorted out.


----------



## kceire

my salary or mileage payments from last thursday still havent come through, but my iPhone app allowed me to transfer money to my MBNA credit card and RBS mortgage today so its slowly returning to normal........


----------



## Eithneangela

Hubby's pension in, mine not! Rental income not in yet! At the same time, no deductions for mortgage, although Vodafone monthly bill deducted! Don't understand the logic in their recovery of the payment system. All credit card usages totally up to date - last payment for credit card not on system. Baffling!!!


----------



## brigadear

Wages appeared today but I think only for 1 week so 1 week missing(No surprise there really!!). Transactions still not updated though, but progress I guess, sooner this is sorted the better so I can move away from these chancers.


----------



## Lightning

Day 15.

I am still waiting for 5 of 6 Ulster Bank cash movements, all of which should have taken place last week. 

*Irish Times: RBS Sources: Could be Monday July 16th, at the earliest, before the backlog of transactions is cleared.

*[broken link removed]





> It could be Monday, July 16th at the earliest before the backlog of  transactions is cleared, said sources. The bank is still trying to  determine the exact timing of when the problems would be fixed.
> 
> Ulster Bank declined to provide any further update on when the issues  would be fully resolved. RBS said the problems at the bank could  continue into next week.
> 
> Chief executive of the Irish bank Jim Brown had said last week that the problems should be rectified by the start of this week.
> 
> The further delays have been attributed to the slow processing of daily  transactions from last week that should in normal circumstances have  taken between six and 12 hours to complete but are taking 24 hours due  to technical problems.


----------



## zag

I note reference here to issues surrounding KBC.  I opened a deposit account with them about 2 weeks ago and transferred a small amount in.  Early this week I transferred a larger sum in, and *now* I find that they use Ulster for clearing and this payment may go into limbo for an unknown period.  If I had known in advance that they used Ulster I would have thought twice about doing the transfer.

Hopefully it just appears in the account in a few days and all is well.

However, let's say it doesn't appear for 3 weeks while Ulster continue pulling levers and pushing buttons at random.  Is there a possibility that the value date would only reflect the date that it ultimately cleared through Ulster and into KBC ?

Or, in a really bad case - what if the money didn't appear for (say) 6 months and the interest loss was significant ?  I honestly don't expect this to happen, but equally nobody expected Ulster to still be scratching their heads 2 weeks in.  Is there any sort of regulation in place which governs what happens in this case ?

z

[edit] I mailed the Central Bank and the ombudsman but no response to date.  KBC don't make it easy to contact them 'on the record' but once I work out how I will mail them too.


----------



## Knuttell

Have a number of mortgages with ICS incl my PPR one which comes out of a UB a/c,the other mortgages were taken out of PTSB a/cs but have for the first time ever missed a mortgage payment because of this blasted carry on.

Never again.


----------



## mcaul

MugsGame said:


> I did a test transfer from AIB to my UB savings a/c last week, which arrived the next day (if not sooner) but with narrative "CHAPS/International". It's costing someone a fortune to use CHAPS (presumably via RBS international clearing, which is working) for these transfers!


 
Ulster Banks are not charging for express payments as it was the only means of payment open to them last week. - And in reality they cost the banks very little to execute, but is very profitable.

Good news is they seem to have got a lot of transactions updated in past 24 hours and I'm now up to date to 29th June - that's 4 days more than this time yesterday.


----------



## mc-BigE

i have a business account with Ulster Bank, i made 2 standard salary payments last week to another Bank and two more last night.

the 2 transactions last week weren't showing on my statement until yesterday, but they haven't arrived yet. and the 2 last night probably wont arrived until next week or from reading on here the 16th july.

this is a f????ing disgrace, my only saving grace is my personal money is in a different bank to ulster bank, but its running out fast.

get this sorted ulster bank, 

the ONLY way im staying with ulster bank and not transfering to another bank is if the bosses of Ulsterbank/RBS pass there big bonuses and take a reduced salary for a small while, and transfer the money to their customers as compensation for the Sh1t that they have put us through.


----------



## pudds

The 200 I xferred from savings to current a/c last night has been taken all but 9e   a/c up to 27th June, still no sign of my wages for 29th June.


----------



## Lightning

zag said:


> I note reference here to issues surrounding KBC.  I opened a deposit account with them about 2 weeks ago and transferred a small amount in.  Early this week I transferred a larger sum in, and *now* I find that they use Ulster for clearing and this payment may go into limbo for an unknown period.  If I had known in advance that they used Ulster I would have thought twice about doing the transfer.
> 
> Hopefully it just appears in the account in a few days and all is well.
> 
> However, let's say it doesn't appear for 3 weeks while Ulster continue pulling levers and pushing buttons at random.  Is there a possibility that the value date would only reflect the date that it ultimately cleared through Ulster and into KBC ?
> 
> I mailed the Central Bank and the ombudsman but no response to date.  KBC don't make it easy to contact them 'on the record' but once I work out how I will mail them too.



KBC have new settlement details with BoI for deposits. There really should be something on their website about this. 

You should get the correct value date when the payments come in. 

Good job on contacting the CBI.


----------



## Lightning

The deadline keeps getting pushed back further and further. 

*BBC News: Ulster Bank Crisis: Firm Says £50,000 has 'disappeared'* *for 2 weeks.

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-18701908



> 'Severe effect'
> 
> "We have had electronic payments promised through to us over this past two weeks - over £50,000 worth - that have just disappeared  completely," he said.
> 
> *"Ulster Bank cannot help us. They are saying 'we'll come back  to you when we know more' and that's the only line we have over the  past 10 days or more."*
> 
> He said it was having a "severe effect" on NIAVAC's cash flow  and added that a number of his staff have not been paid for more than  two weeks.
> 
> The company supplies audio visual equipment and its recent  clients have included the new Giants Causeway visitor centre which  opened in County Antrim on Tuesday and the new Erne Hospital in County  Tyrone.


----------



## elcato

I had an UB to UB standing order credited to my account yesterday for 25th of July. Today I log in and it's gone again. Sigh!


----------



## miseagustusa

I've read through most of the posts here but can't see wat I'm looking for!!!!! I have a mortgage with Ulster Bank and my wages are paid into AIB but last months Mortgage has yet to be debited from my AIB account, some direct debits are due out this week (to other banks from my AIB a/c) this will make the money due for my mortgage under the amt until next Tuesday????? Will I get a bad credit rating if it comes out before tue and there's not enough money in my account????........feel like just taking the money out at dis stage n let them wait for it :O........


----------



## Time

UB propose extending free banking as compensation for this mess.

They are having a laugh.


----------



## aido71

Finally have been paid!!! Almost feels like I have won the lottery I am that excited!! This was due 21 st ....... Only registered today and is showing as gone through on 25th!! Due to be paid again tomorrow be interesting to see if that goes through ..... Also mortgages due out this weekend to other institutions....not convinced they will happen. Been an UB customer since a lad but as both myself and wife do all our banking through them am definitely going to switch at least one of us to somewhere else.... At least then chances are one of us will get paid if similar happens again to Ulster or anyone else. Feel sorry for bank staff... Know some personally and they have been working solidly with not a lot of acknowledgement from their superiors in Head Offices.... Lots of lip service....


----------



## Lightning

miseagustusa said:


> I've read through most of the posts here but can't see wat I'm looking for!!!!! I have a mortgage with Ulster Bank and my wages are paid into AIB but last months Mortgage has yet to be debited from my AIB account, some direct debits are due out this week (to other banks from my AIB a/c) this will make the money due for my mortgage under the amt until next Tuesday????? Will I get a bad credit rating if it comes out before tue and there's not enough money in my account????........feel like just taking the money out at dis stage n let them wait for it :O........



Ulster claim that no credit ratings will be adversely affected.


----------



## Palerider

*latest UB message*

Latest notice on Ulsters Anytime Banking platform as follows...

_We now expect that next week (commencing 9 July) will be the final week of any significant delays for Ulster Bank customers. We expect gradual, but significant and noticeable improvements throughout the remainder of this week and next. It is our expectation that by the week of the 16 July the vast majority of customers will return to a normal service. There may be some final reconciliations required to customers' accounts. We will provide updates daily on our progress._

I'm a customer since the early 80's and am still waiting to see cheques lodged in my branch on June 21st to show up, I have now moved my online Deposits, not worth the continued risk, thankfuly I opened another bank account a couple of years back so I can survive without the degree of hassles so many business and personal customers must be suffering...really beyond unacceptable.


----------



## speirbhean

I still haven't got wages which were due to be paid to me on 28th June. OH is due to be paid this Friday, customer service chap admitted these won't go through. I should be paid again next week... am beyond fury really


----------



## ryaner

UB get most of their switching customers due to the free fees thing. Lots of people just don't like having to jump through loops to maybe qualify, especially when the other banks keep moving the goal posts.

The fees got me over, and while it took a while for me to also switch the CC (stupid PTSB madness), they would now make more simply on their commission from it than they pay out in interest on my savings. 

They have thrown around the introduction in fees before but without seeing what way they do it, it'd be very hard to see the effect. Obviously this outage changes things. 

Personally I think that UB have gone well beyond what most people would have expected with the easy access to cash in the branches, offering to taxi people in, physically lodging money into another bank for a customer, and someone even comment that they did a Western Union transfer because they were abroad, UB covering the fees of course. Could you imagine BOI or AIB doing this?

You can also be sure that in 12 months time UB will probably have one of the most stable computer systems among the banks as the top level guys will probably just start throwing money at the problem. The fact that they've re-hired staff for longish contract already points to this. Compare this to the big two who have pay freezes and are (were?) investigating outsourcing. AIB for instance has a pay freeze for a number of years, which for their IT means almost criminal levels of staff attrition.


----------



## ClubMan

ryaner said:


> You can also be sure that in 12 months time UB will probably have one of the most stable computer systems among the banks as the top level guys will probably just start throwing money at the problem. The fact that they've re-hired staff for longish contract already points to this. Compare this to the big two who have pay freezes and are (were?) investigating outsourcing.


I don't necessarily agree with the reasoning here. Outsourcing is not necessarily a worse solution than employing full time staff. In some cases it could be a better option - e.g. if you get the benefit of better expertise and service level agreements written into the contract. Remember that the original (arguably xenophobic/racist tinged) explanation that some poor mug in _India _precipitated the problem has already been debunked.


----------



## Knuttell

> The chief executive of the Consumers’ Association of Ireland, Dermott Jewell, said the bank’s apologies were completely insufficient and it would need to financially compensate affected customers.
> 
> “It must come up with a meaningful goodwill gesture both by way of apology and as a calming measure,” he said.
> 
> *He suggested that the bank could abandon plans to introduce charges on its current accounts or freeze all ATM charges for a period.*



Maybe Jewell could just keep his mouth shut and leave negotiating compensation to someone who actually knows what they are talking about.

If he thinks that postponing introduction of charges is adequate compensation for those so badly discommoded by this fiasco then the man is clearly in the wrong job.

Good God!!What ATM charges is he talking about anyway??anyone??


----------



## Lightning

*WSJ: CBI: Ulster Banks Actions Are Clearly Inexcusable
*
[broken link removed]





> The Central Bank of Ireland said Wednesday it will ensure Ulster Bank  Limited, the Irish unit of Royal Bank of Scotland PLC (RBS.LN), pay its  customers compensation as a computer snarl-up extends into a third  week.     Bernard Sheridan, the central bank's head of consumer protection, told  lawmakers that Ulster Bank customers continue to face huge delays after  a failed computer upgrade June 19 at RBS's central computer facilities  in Edinburgh, Scotland, led to payment disruption at its banks in the  U.K. and Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> "The failure of the RBS contingency plans to restore normal service to  customers of Ulster Bank in a reasonable time frame is clearly  inexcusable," Mr. Sheridan told a parliamentary committee investigating  the matter. "Ulster Bank and RBS have many serious questions to answer  as to how they allowed such a situation to emerge."


The CBI are also querying why RBS de-prioritised Ulster Bank. 



> Ulster Bank is the third largest lender in the republic and the second  largest in Northern Ireland. Lawmakers in both Dublin and Belfast have  questioned RBS as to why Ulster Bank was last in line for its backlog of  delayed payments to be processed.
> 
> 
> 
> However, Mr. Sheridan said that though the central bank "had taken the  most serious view", it had been assured that Irish customers were not  being deliberately disadvantaged by RBS.


----------



## Lightning

Knuttell said:


> Good God!!What ATM charges is he talking about anyway??anyone??



There arnt ATM specific fees on any of the UB current account products. Jowell does not know what he is talking about. 

Agreed that the compensation needs to be much greater than a commitment to ongoing free banking. 

The compensation, at this stage, needs to be a monetary amount and also fee refunds.


----------



## serotoninsid

My two weeks of pay have finally hit my account - although they appear on the same date - more recent than they should have been entered on.  My statement is nevertheless incomplete with some some debit transactions still missing....


----------



## Artois

My wages which should have appeared in my account on the 22nd of June appeared in my account yesterday evening. No sign of the payment in respect of the 29th of June. One weekly mortgage payment appeared to have been taken. This was progress however matters appear to have gone backwards. 

I viewed the account online a few minutes ago and the account has reversed there is now no evidence on my wages which were there yesterday and the account is now identical to the way it looked on Monday of this week.


----------



## ryaner

ClubMan said:


> I don't necessarily agree with the reasoning here. Outsourcing is not necessarily a worse solution than employing full time staff. In some cases it could be a better option - e.g. if you get the benefit of better expertise and service level agreements written into the contract. Remember that the original (arguably xenophobic/racist tinged) explanation that some poor mug in _India _precipitated the problem has already been debunked.



I didn't mention outsourcing and not what I meant either. The guys they are re-hiring are able to charge *very* hire rates, and some of them are. This just shows that they are willing to spend the money to fix the problems.


----------



## ryaner

CiaranT said:


> There are ATM specific fees on any of the UB current account products. Jowell does not know what he is talking about.
> 
> Agreed that the compensation needs to be much greater than a commitment to ongoing free banking.
> 
> The compensation, at this stage, needs to be a monetary amount and also fee refunds.



Any monetary amount is likely to be looked down upon by most people. For every 10 Euro to every customer costs them over 1 Million. 
Personally I'd be happier with firm defined commitments to improve things and stop it happening again. That and no fees for life, or even no fees on UB to UB stuff, I'd live with that. Offering no fees for life is *way* more than any possible compensation they could offer.


----------



## Eithneangela

Just been to my local UB branch - they now have a security man in the branch. I wonder why???


----------



## Time

ryaner said:


> Any monetary amount is likely to be looked down upon by most people. For every 10 Euro to every customer costs them over 1 Million.
> Personally I'd be happier with firm defined commitments to improve things and stop it happening again. That and no fees for life, or even no fees on UB to UB stuff, I'd live with that. Offering no fees for life is *way* more than any possible compensation they could offer.



Unless they make some meaningful cash offer I will not be happy. 

You are easily pleased with free fees. Most won't accept that.


----------



## Jim2007

ClubMan said:


> I don't necessarily agree with the reasoning here. Outsourcing is not necessarily a worse solution than employing full time staff. In some cases it could be a better option - e.g. if you get the benefit of better expertise and service level agreements written into the contract. Remember that the original (arguably xenophobic/racist tinged) explanation that some poor mug in _India _precipitated the problem has already been debunked.



The reality is that in outsourcing situations like this is that you replace experience with inexperience.  And while that can work fine in some areas like programming, it falls down when it comes to the operations side.  There you need experience, maturity and a good understanding of the business operations...


----------



## ryaner

Time said:


> Unless they make some meaningful cash offer I will not be happy.
> 
> You are easily pleased with free fees. Most won't accept that.



Lets look at it this way, they offer everyone 100Euro. How long would it take fees to eat into that? Based on the amount I paid with PTSB over two months, less than a year. BOI/AIB then maybe 3-5 years. 

It is also much easier to sell something like free fees for all current customers for life, compared to X euro per affected customer, and remember not all accounts would have been affected. Someone with a dormant account with no in or outgoings doesn't deserve compensation. However someone with a different bank that was equally affected perhaps does? Difficult to come up with something fair.


----------



## kceire

ryaner said:


> Lets look at it this way, they offer everyone 100Euro. How long would it take fees to eat into that? Based on the amount I paid with PTSB over two months, less than a year. BOI/*AIB then maybe 3-5 years.*


 
Even shorter imo. I swapped from AIB in May because of the fee introduction by AIB. I had free fees but of course they show up on your account then they credit them back to you.

I had a standard AIB account, and done everything online, transfers etc, no direct debits and my 1/4 fees were always in and around €35, so the €100 offer would be gone within the year based on aIB fee amounts.


----------



## The Oggster

I'd be happy if they gave me free banking for life. I moved from AIB, where my charges were averaging €30 a quarter (I had been getting them refunded before they changed their requirments).

I don't see how they could just give everyone money. And how much would people be happy with? If they gave everyone €100, I bet fees would be introduced in 2-3 years, maybe less.

Maybe I'm more laid back about it as I had money in my account and could still access it so wasn't really affected. My wages from the 22nd June only went into my account 2 days ago and I'm still waiting for my pay from 29th but I have enough to see me through until they get this sorted.


----------



## zag

Update on the KBC end - I accessed my online account today and (at least according to their system) the money was credited to my account on the day it was presented.  Of course, they may just have it showing there but not cleared.

Point being - although KBC originally used Ulster for clearing there doesn't seem to have been any delay in getting my funds through.  One was a personal cheque from AIB, and the other was a draft from Anglo/NBRC/AIB Direct.

z


----------



## chipclub

The Oggster said:


> ...My wages from the 22nd June only went into my account 2 days ago and I'm still waiting for my pay from 29th but I have enough to see me through until they get this sorted.


 

There is no logic to how they are processing transactions.  I have not got wages that were due on June 22 but yours went in two days ago.  Like you, I'm lucky to have enough to keep going until it is fixed.


----------



## Palerider

Whatever is planned as compensation must be proportionate to the individual impact, they are a commercial for profit entity that are only trading because of their parent RBS who is only trading because of the UK Govt tangible cash supports, they are in reality almost a completely nationalised Bank and i would not like to see them depart our market.

I'd prefer not to speculate on compensation for now. I was also was at my branch today to be met by a newly arrived uniformed Security person, all a little O.T.T. in my view., we all have our personal records with this ' glitch '  so here's mine.....a cheque I lodged June 21st has not yet shown up on my account, moral of this story is to be and to remain multi-banked, as my mammy used to say don't keep all your eggs in one basket.....indeed.


----------



## newirishman

chipclub said:


> There is no logic to how they are processing transactions. I have not got wages that were due on June 22 but yours went in two days ago. Like you, I'm lucky to have enough to keep going until it is fixed.


 
You cannot determine the "logic" of an (IT) system by watching it from the outset only.


----------



## Lightning

Ulster Bank 'Shut Down' Ulsterbank.ie Online Banking Until Normal Service Restored ???

[broken link removed]



> Service Temporarily Unavailable
> We regret this service is temporarily unavailable and thank you for your patience.
> 
> *As we continue to work hard to clear the backlog caused by our current technical issues, we have suspended our online application service until we return to normal service. *We will continue to provide daily updates on our progress on our website. For the latest information please visit Help.


----------



## Lightning

Ways around Ulster Bank online shut down:

Android App
Different URL: [broken link removed]


----------



## irishmoss

I got through just now. Can't see the message posted above. Either way is it not new applications for online banking that they are referring to?


----------



## geri

I need to withdraw 2500 from my savings account tomorrow. There are sufficient funds and have been since before these problems started.  I was able to withdraw cash last week, a fairly big amount, but after seeing comments here about people spending hours on the phone, Im wondering will I get it as easily tomorrow.  We are in the final few weeks of a house renovation and need easy access to OUR money.  Will we get it?
Also, I wonder why they closed down the online banking service?


----------



## newirishman

geri said:


> I need to withdraw 2500 from my savings account tomorrow. There are sufficient funds and have been since before these problems started.  I was able to withdraw cash last week, a fairly big amount, but after seeing comments here about people spending hours on the phone, Im wondering will I get it as easily tomorrow.  We are in the final few weeks of a house renovation and need easy access to OUR money.  Will we get it?
> Also, I wonder why they closed down the online banking service?


had no real issues getting larger sums of money from a savings account last week. 
Online banking service is working for me just fine!


----------



## hfp

The issue with anytime banking appears to be just an incorrectly disabled link, the message is the exact same one that comes up if you try to apply for an account. Use the direct link as posted by previous poster and it seems to work fine.


----------



## irishmoss

That link seems to be a Northern Ireland link, see the ni after ulsterbank.ie



CiaranT said:


> *Ulster Bank 'Shut Down' Ulsterbank.ie Online Banking Until Normal Service Restored*
> 
> [broken link removed]


----------



## serotoninsid

I got my 2 weeks pay going in on the same day.  However, no pay today ?

Statements still not accurate.   Anytime banking was down earlier this evening but came back up later.


----------



## Lightning

irishmoss said:


> I got through just now. Can't see the message posted above. Either way is it not new applications for online banking that they are referring to?



The message appeared for normal online banking login, not new applications.

It now appears to have been removed by Ulster.

Access appears to be restored.


----------



## Lightning

irishmoss said:


> That link seems to be a Northern Ireland link, see the ni after ulsterbank.ie



The link appeared yesterday for RoI online banking logins.


----------



## brigadear

Last night it looked like my account was up to date in what I should have but transactions were not up to date. Now today the transactions are showing up but I have less money!!!!!, and I have not been paid again.


----------



## Harry31

Bank account now up to date - showing pay from last week & direct debits due - at last!!


----------



## Eithneangela

Automated transfers from other banks/pension etc. now up to date, however cheques to be deposited to account, and handed in to branch last week still not showing. Mind you, UB haven't taken last months mortgage out yet. Also noticed that regular saver account has not had interest accrued for the past 3  months!! Transfer to French bank via the manual form in the branch was effected immediately. I really don't understand the logic behind the sequencing and find it disturbing to see transactions on my credit card account one day and there they are, gone, the next. Don't have a clue how my credit card balance stands - so the mental torture of this is horrendous! Now, what was the Financial Ombudsman's name again?


----------



## Clohass

Not the same for all customers unfortunately. Transfer to BOI on Tuesday morning has still not been credited to my BOI Account. This was carried out after my salary from the 21st was credited on Tuesday morning 3rd and I was afraid it would disappear again.

Salary due yesterday (5th July) not credited.

Seems all over the place with different stages for different customers.


----------



## newirishman

Eithneangela said:


> Automated transfers from other banks/pension etc. now up to date, however cheques to be deposited to account, and handed in to branch last week still not showing. Mind you, UB haven't taken last months mortgage out yet. Also noticed that regular saver account has not had interest accrued for the past 3 months!! Transfer to French bank via the manual form in the branch was effected immediately. I really don't understand the logic behind the sequencing and find it disturbing to see transactions on my credit card account one day and there they are, gone, the next. Don't have a clue how my credit card balance stands - so the mental torture of this is horrendous! Now, what was the Financial Ombudsman's name again?


 
My Ulster Bank Credit Card was at no point impacted by these issues, the transactions there were always up to date and current.


----------



## DB74

I have one a/c fully up-to-date and one a/c with no transaction showing since 18-Jun.


----------



## Lightning

It is very surprising the differences in status between different peoples accounts. 

I was waiting for 6 Ulster related transactions from June. I now can see 4 of the 6 transactions, with 2 still pending. 



Eithneangela said:


> Also noticed that regular saver account has not had interest accrued for the past 3  months!!



Where did you see your accrued interest? Thanks.


----------



## Luckycharm

My account is all over the place showing some of the standing orders not showing others have no clue what has and has not been paid!


----------



## Lightning

Day 18.

*RTE: Ulster Bank Now Duplicating Some Transactions.*

http://www.rte.ie/news/2012/0706/ombudsman-has-handful-of-ulster-bank-complaints.html



> Some payments like direct debits and loan payments have been taken out twice and some salaries have been added twice.
> 
> In a statement to RTÉ News, the bank confirmed some customers may have noticed duplicate transactions.
> 
> The bank says it apologises and is fixing the problem and no customer will be out of pocket.


----------



## Armada

Hi All, 

A staff member of mine took in a Ulster Bank personal cheque at the till today. If I lodge it to my BOI account will it be cashed, does anyone know? I can hold it back for a few weeks if needs be but would prefer not to.


----------



## Eithneangela

I can see the Interest each month via Online Banking. I don't understand the process but up till now, 2 Interest transactions have appeared on my account each month, none of which have happened since 1st June. I've just noticed it's the same with my savings account. I suppose the word 'accrued' was wrong - I meant the regular interest payments I see on the savings accounts. I accrue them in my mind!


----------



## Palerider

*UB Anytime down for an inordinate period..*

Anyone else experiencing this outage, and for more than an hour, hard to accept this is customer centric, CYA comes to mind, U.B. will mess with the system when most people are sleeping or on the tear...we'll see, for me, I have lost all faith in my once trusted U.B.


----------



## Lightning

Eithneangela said:


> I can see the Interest each month via Online Banking. I don't understand the process but up till now, 2 Interest transactions have appeared on my account each month, none of which have happened since 1st June. I've just noticed it's the same with my savings account. I suppose the word 'accrued' was wrong - I meant the regular interest payments I see on the savings accounts. I accrue them in my mind!



Yeah, you can't see accrued interest unfortunately. 

Paid interest with the Ulster Bank Special Interest Deposit Account regular saver product is annual, each October, there is no bi-monthly payments with that. Maybe you have a legacy regular saver product?


----------



## Eithneangela

The accounts are at least 5 years old, so in today's terms, I suppose they are legacy! Online Banking down again, just tried to log on! I suppose from a technical perspective they need to do some major updates to try and recover unposted transactions, but in this day and age, online accessibility in terms of power, storage etc. is so cheap no system should be unavailable while major updates are taking place. Heard on the Marion Finucane (or should I say the much better, IMO, Clare Byrne) today that an IT staff member at RBS in Scotland actually complained a few months ago to his local MP that he feared a major disaster like this happening, as RBS had taken decisions to outsource some IT processes, and also cut staff at their own HQ, thereby losing valuable experience and knowledge. If this is true, then the debacle is entirely down to Senior Management decision making - they must pay for this!


----------



## Calico

Knuttell said:


> Maybe Jewell could just keep his mouth shut and leave negotiating compensation to someone who actually knows what they are talking about.
> 
> If he thinks that postponing introduction of charges is adequate compensation for those so badly discommoded by this fiasco then the man is clearly in the wrong job.
> 
> Good God!!What ATM charges is he talking about anyway??anyone??



In fairness, the Consumer's Association got over 3,000 complaints on this, so they probably know what kind of compensation consumers would accept as adequate.


----------



## Knuttell

Calico said:


> In fairness, the Consumer's Association got over 3,000 complaints on this, so they probably know what kind of compensation consumers would accept as adequate.



He talks of ATM charges.What ATM charges??he hasn't a scooby doo what he is talking about and with that lost any credibility.

If you think UB customers will be happy with his suggestion then you are either a Senior Exec with UB or you are the Jewellmeister himself,I personally know 5 UB customers and all will now* only *be satisfied with the summary execution of those involved with this fiasco *and* cash compensation.


----------



## mcaul

bit of good news - my account is up to date to last thursday - so they've obviously been working at breakneck speed over the weekend.

everything seems to in order, but I'll be doing reconciliation in the morning.

this time yesterday, they were still 6 days behind.


----------



## serotoninsid

mcaul said:


> bit of good news - my account is up to date to last thursday - so they've obviously been working at breakneck speed over the weekend.


Finally.....just had a look at my own - and it finally seems to be accurate and uptodate.


----------



## DB74

Mine looks up-to-date now

I see an irregular a/c charge on it because it went into unauthorised overdraft due to one transaction so I'll be ringing about that tomorrow


----------



## Time

Fully up to date now. UB have even taken back their cash advance.


----------



## chipclub

Still no wages that were due on June 22.  Everything else is up to date.


----------



## Eithneangela

2 cheques lodged in local branch on 2nd July still haven't hit the account. I wonder are manual transactions the last to be addressed?


----------



## The Oggster

Knuttell said:


> He talks of ATM charges.What ATM charges??he hasn't a scooby doo what he is talking about and with that lost any credibility.
> 
> If you think UB customers will be happy with his suggestion then you are either a Senior Exec with UB or you are the Jewellmeister himself,I personally know 5 UB customers and all will now* only *be satisfied with the summary execution of those involved with this fiasco *and* cash compensation.


 I'm an UB customer. If they offered current customers free fees for life I would be happy. It's the reason I joined them.

How much cash do you think they afford to give everyone? Bank fees would be introduced very soon if they did that. And any cash compensation would be very small compared to how much I'd save if I had free fees for life.


----------



## Palerider

Eithneangela - I lodged a cheque on June 21st at my branch and it is still not showing as of just now...anybody beat that..?

Free fees for life works for me, I personally don't feel the necessity to hang anybody over this mess, systems do crash after all, recovery was poor and they do need to compensate and reassure their customers.


----------



## wbbs

Yep, lodged cash on 20th, no sign of it yet!


----------



## suemoo1

Just back from ulster bank..doing lodgement for work, they say manual transactions wont be up to date till approx 16th..
I noticed on my own u first a/c they managed to take out 10e monthly charge but havent paid my mortgage yet which was due on 27th June!


----------



## speirbhean

Everything appears to be up to date today... all my transactions were electronic


----------



## Lsquared

a large cheque lodged by me at my branch on 25 June into the special interest account still not credited as of today. I was asked if I was issued with a receipt and I showed the handwritten and stamped receipt and then I was asked if I had a photocopy of the cheque - uh - NO, that wasnt provided. I am finding this really stressful to be honest.


----------



## GDUFFY

Lodged 180 cash in branch with teller on the 20th June it only appeared today on account , I took it out on thursday ,with reciept and id. They are still way behind IMO.


----------



## Eithneangela

I've just discovered that a transfer from my account to my daughter's, made online on 4th July, has not hit her account (BofI) yet my account was debited on 4th! A reminder to check all transactions once this debacle is over - I have a feeling that there will be lots of transactions unposted/incorrectly posted etc. After all, the catchup is being done manually (yes, back to the old data entry system!) and this leaves lots of room for error!


----------



## mark1

Lodged a cheque on 18th June afternoon,another on 20th no sign of either, online transactions up to date until 2nd July including a €4.44 charge on 2nd for unusual account activities!! One can only laugh at this stage


----------



## orka

Transferred payment to UB credit card on 20th June; hasn't been credited, card now maxed out and regular debits have started to be declined - not impressed...


----------



## laois1

Still no access to savings deposit (moneydesk). I rang again today and the system is still not back up and running normally. Was told that hopefully next Monday i will be able to access it. Has anyone else been more successful/ had a similiar experience ?


----------



## Eithneangela

How does one quantify the stress/lost opportunity etc.  which has been caused by this UB debacle? I transferred money to my daughters account last week, so that she could purchase stuff for her children for the next school year (clothes, shoes etc.) while the sales were on. No money has arrived to her account, she is on the breadline with a Negative Equity mortgage, lost her Medical card (through the vetting process, even though she's got zilch). This is a very minor result of the UB debacle to lots of people, but not my daughter whom I had informed that the money had transferred to her (naturally, I thought once it's gone from my account, it'll be in hers in 2 days or so!). They still have not updated my cheque lodgements (from the Government,  no less!!!!) - yet all my outgoings are totally up to date. Is it possible to forgive the bank and keep with them? Am I too lazy to do anything about it? What is the alternative? Who wants to be with the other rancid banks in Ireland?


----------



## serotoninsid

Eithneangela said:


> Am I too lazy to do anything about it? What is the alternative? Who wants to be with the other rancid banks in Ireland?


And that's where the problem lies. We need them to stay...as otherwise, we're back to the old duopoly we had back in the day - with boi & aib.


----------



## tallpaul

Eithneangela said:


> How does one quantify the stress/lost opportunity etc. which has been caused by this UB debacle? I transferred money to my daughters account last week, so that she could purchase stuff for her children for the next school year (clothes, shoes etc.) while the sales were on. No money has arrived to her account,


 
Notwithstanding the included drama in the post, you transferred money last week at the height of the debacle and unsurprisingly the transfer was delayed and you want to quantify the stress etc?? A far less 'stressful' plan would have been to go to an ATM or write a cheque and have given her the money directly...


----------



## SharleneGoff

*Any Ulster customers still experiencing problems?*

Hi 
I'm a journalist hoping to speak with any Ulster bank customers who are still experiencing problems with their accounts - whether that's payments not being processed or incorrect account information.
Please send me a PM or email me at sharlene.goff@ft.com

Many thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Hi Sharlene

If it's for an article, it's better that they send you a Private Message or an email.   We don't allow new users to send or receive Private Messages, but I have enabled this facility for you.

Brendan


​


> *Sharlene Goff, Retail Banking Correspondent                                    *
> 
> Sharlene has also worked as the FT’s deputy personal finance  editor. She has also won a number of awards including the 2007 Headline  Money Award for the Rising Star of the Year.


----------



## Bronco Lane

I usually get a bank statement the first week of the month showing transactions up to about the 25th of the previous month or so. No sign of this months yet.


----------



## mcaul

As of today account is 100% up to date. Payment made online to NIB yesterday has shown up in NIB today. Refund of charges charged last week for 2 x returned direct debits has also been made.


----------



## Eithneangela

As of today, two outstanding lodgements in a/c, transfer to BofI successful. Still concerned about credit card (payment made in June disappeared, don't know how the balance stands) and interest payments on savings a/c's. Also, as of today, am researching alternative banking facility.


----------



## serotoninsid

Not out of the woods yet!  Everything seemed to be fine with my account earlier in the week.  However, my pay has not gone in today -as it should do....


A lot done - more to do?


----------



## Lightning

All my Ulster issues are finally resolved.

My account was overdrawn for a period of time, thanks to this fiasco. No charges, that I can see, yet.

RBS are going to announce compensation in the coming days.


----------



## nansus

My issues not yet resolved.
Had set up payment from my ulster bank C/A for my Ulster bank credit card on  approx 14/6 for payment on  4/7 (payment due 6/7).
Money taken from acc on 5/7 but credit card not yet cleared.
My latest credit card statement now shows, no payment, €8.50 late fee, plus €27.5 interest.

When I rang U/B to query this yesterday, I was advised to CALL TO my branch for refund. I then asked if the would pay my 50Km mileage for doing so--prolonged silence.


----------



## Aggie

*Not all sorted yet!*

Mortgage payment to UB mortgage not processed out of account............not as up to date as they think!


----------



## Eithneangela

+1. I've just noticed that my UB mortgage hasn't been taken out yet - it usually is on the 1st of the month. Oh, woe is me! I thought I was back in the black! Re credit card, I'd advise everybody to go through their statements with a fine tooth comb - I've seen my balance reduced in June with a payment transaction, then suddenly in July, that payment has disappeared. I hope they're not trying to make money back on the Credit Card system - I'm going to keep a really close watch on that - I always keep receipts (Hoarder - up to 6 months of paperwork on everything, once I've received confirmation from Revenue that I don't owe them too much, then the receipts go into the stepdown hiding place!). UB - watch out - I've got all my receipts for credit card stuff - you can't fool me!!


----------



## Bronco Lane

Eithneangela said:


> - I'm going to keep a really close watch on that - I always keep receipts (Hoarder - up to 6 months of paperwork on everything, once I've received confirmation from Revenue that I don't owe them too much, then the receipts go into the stepdown hiding place!). UB - watch out - I've got all my receipts for credit card stuff - you can't fool me!!


 
I have spent the last couple of weeks of rainy days going through my stepdown's stepdown's hiding place and shredding the stuff. Next project is to go through the stepdown hiding place. I am trying to get to a place where I only keep 1 years stuff. Very difficult for me.

I hope to visit my Ulster Bank branch this week and lodge a couple of Sterling dividend cheques that have a ring of dust around them waiting for the problems to be sorted. I don't really feel confident though.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Everything seems to be in order for me now but I just noticed I got a fee refund for my June U-First account fee - has this officially been announced as the compensation for customers? I haven't see anyone else on here stating they had their fees refunded?


----------



## serotoninsid

serotoninsid said:


> Not out of the woods yet!  Everything seemed to be fine with my account earlier in the week.  However, my pay has not gone in today -as it should do....
> 
> 
> A lot done - more to do?


My pay now gone in as of today.  However, they have doubled up on the transaction - so I have 2x wages!


----------



## Time

Same here.


----------



## vectra

same here, wages paid in twice, but second wage seems to be duplicated from the 26th june, as it is the same amount


----------



## Eithneangela

Now's the time for all those with double payments to close their UB account! Take the money and run!


----------



## Crunchie

As of today, 1 POS transaction duplicated, 1 DD duplicated and salary credited twice.


----------



## pudds

Crunchie said:


> As of today, 1 POS transaction duplicated, 1 DD duplicated and salary credited twice.



Salary arrived on time yesterday but on the 22nd June there is a duplicate atm withdrawal for €90


----------



## Time

It would appear that a batch for June 21 has been run again.


----------



## Lightning

MovingSavingExpert has a good guide to the types of compensation RBS customers should expect .  

Meanwhile, the Sunday Business Post today reports that RBS are likely to move the regulation of Ulster Bank from the CBI to the FSA/BoE. This is likely to lead to further questioning of RBS's long term commitment to Ulster Bank and Ireland.


----------



## brigadear

Just looking at my account and it is showing UPC Direct Debit for 16th July, but this DD is not due to be taken out for another 2 weeks!!!!. Logged into my UPC account and they have the correct date of 2 weeks from now and nothing for 16th.


----------



## Crunchie

brigadear said:


> Just looking at my account and it is showing UPC Direct Debit for 16th July, but this DD is not due to be taken out for another 2 weeks!!!!. Logged into my UPC account and they have the correct date of 2 weeks from now and nothing for 16th.



Are you sure this is not a duplication of the last one as happened me yesterday? They took the amount a couple of weeks ago and the same amount yesterday (my next bill is a different amount which is why I'm certain its a duplication)


----------



## Crunchie

Time said:


> It would appear that a batch for June 21 has been run again.



I'd say you're spot on there. My salary was due on that date and I got it a second time yesterday (dated 16 July)


----------



## brigadear

Crunchie said:


> Are you sure this is not a duplication of the last one as happened me yesterday? They took the amount a couple of weeks ago and the same amount yesterday (my next bill is a different amount which is why I'm certain its a duplication)



Yeah you are right looks to be duplication.


----------



## pudds

*It's worse my account is getting now*

As mentioned above on the 21st June a €90 duplicate atm withdrawal is showing and I just checked my account now and they have taken my esb DD which went through on the 20th June  for €181 (again)
and now I have only €72 in my account now.


What are ye doing about this, calling into branch/email/phone or waiting into this week to see if it all rights itself.


----------



## DB74

Phoned UB there (rang branch number but automatically directed to call centre in Belfast) to see what is the situation with duplicate transactions (I have 5 from 27-Jun). Lady on phone said that it will all update tonight and will be sorted in the morning. I had previously phoned last Monday only to be told to "give it a few days". She said if it's not then I need to contact the branch. I told her that I had rang the branch number but had been redirected so how am I supposed to contact the branch if their phone number is automatically redirected to Belfast. She had no answer.

So do Ulster Bank think that I should take time off work tomorrow in order to traipse over to my local branch to tell them to sort it out!


----------



## tallpaul

DB74 said:


> Phoned UB there (rang branch number but automatically directed to call centre in Belfast) to see what is the situation with duplicate transactions (I have 5 from 27-Jun). Lady on phone said that it will all update tonight and will be sorted in the morning. I had previously phoned last Monday only to be told to "give it a few days".


 
Had exactly the same conversation this morning. 

UB also very kindly paid me again and asked that I check with my employer that it isn't an advance payment!!! It isn't and I will probably end up having an argument for them to take it back!


----------



## justasking2

My Salary due 28th June, which I received late (cannot remember date) and have just had same amount paid into the account again today ??  I had a DDR due to be taken on the 28th still is not showing, but contacted the company and they advised that payment had been made to them ???  All other DDR due after the 28th have been taken ???


----------



## DB74

Phoned UB again this morning because duplicates still not credited back to me. Phone call automatically redirected to Belfast again. Now told that it should be sorted by the end of the week but we don't like giving out a definitive timeline.


----------



## Crunchie

DB74 said:


> Phoned UB again this morning because duplicates still not credited back to me. Phone call automatically redirected to Belfast again. Now told that it should be sorted by the end of the week but we don't like giving out a definitive timeline.



Funnily enough they took back my duplicate salary payment overnight but didn't credit the duplicate POS yet.


----------



## Páid

I'm in the same position. Duplicate salary taken out today but duplicate transactions not corrected and direct debits that were supposed to go out didn't.

Seriously tired of Ulster Bank at this stage. Supposed to be going on holidays this Friday and I have no idea how much money I have in my account or even if I will get paid this Thursday.


----------



## vandriver

I still have a duplicate ATM withdrawal of 100 euro on my account from 15 days ago.Yesterday I was told it would be sorted out overnight(no),and today told by the end of the week.


----------



## Willy Fogg

Not everything is likely to correct itself at the same time. These things are done in batches.


----------



## serotoninsid

serotoninsid said:


> My pay now gone in as of today.  However, they have doubled up on the transaction - so I have 2x wages!


Goodwill is beginning to diminish!.


They have now reversed *BOTH* transactions - so ...from a position where I had been paid last weeks wages twice, I now havn't been paid at all!


----------



## pudds

Finally all sorted, 

duplicate atm withdrawal and duplicated dd both reversed.

phew!!!!!


----------



## vandriver

Still no refund of the atm duplication.


----------



## serotoninsid

serotoninsid said:


> Goodwill is beginning to diminish!.
> 
> 
> They have now reversed *BOTH* transactions - so ...from a position where I had been paid last weeks wages twice, I now havn't been paid at all!


As of this morning, have been credited again for 1 transaction...but will I get paid tomorrow (as should happen)...all bets are off!


----------



## marathonic

My mortgage application is FINALLY being submitted this week. I applied the day before the fiasco started...


----------



## vandriver

My account,for the first time since June 19th seems correct this morning.Atm duplication repaid.


----------



## Páid

I got paid this morning and my direct debits finally went out but I still have one duplicate POS withdrawal.


----------



## SlurrySlump

If I lodge a cheque at the counter in the branch is it being credited immediately to my account?  I just collected a maturing fixed term account cheque from another institution and I need to pass it through my account before onward transmission to another institution.


----------



## Chipmunk

I have an esavings account with Ulster bank. I sent them a letter by registered post at the end of june to close my account and send me a cheque. I have rang them numerous times since then and they cannot give me any indication when I will get the money. According to them they are not going to start looking at account closures for another week. God knows how long it will take then. I assume they are not sure what peoples current balances are. The amount involded is a 6 figure sum. I am about to sign contracts on a house purchase in the next couple of weeks and need this money for the deposit and final purchase. What should I do in order to get my money from Ulster bank ? I don't have a branch account so I cant go to my bank branch. Should I be contacting the financial regulator ? Surely I have a right to withdraw my money ?


----------



## Chipmunk

Don't think so, but I could be wrong. It transferred from a first active account to an ulster bank account.


----------



## Lightning

Chipmunk said:


> Don't think so, but I could be wrong. It transferred from a first active account to an ulster bank account.



First Active and Ulster Bank are both brands of RBS. All the same. 

Go into a branch, they should deal with your issue. If you kick up a big enough fuss, which you probably will need to do in this case, you should get access to your money.


----------



## serotoninsid

My wages came in today - as it should - first time in 4 weeks.  Now, the only thing that needs to be restored are txt message updates....


----------



## DMcL1971

Chipmonk,

It is true that they cannot close your account at the moment. However you should be able to withdraw your entire balance without the accrued interest. You can leave the account open with little or no balance and then you will receive the interest when their systems are actually working and the account is closed down.

I did this two weeks ago when I withdrew my savings from an Ulster Bank savings account. It was a five figure sum. I withdrew it in cash, as I didn't trust that a cheque from their system would be honoured during their problems. I then walked down the road and lodged it with a different bank. I had to give them 24 hours notice so that they could have the cash ready. The savings account still isn't closed.

With the amount you are talking about cash certainly wouldn't be feasible. But they should be able to issue you the current balance of your savings account by cheque. I would contact them and arrange to have the cheque sent to you or collect it from your nearest branch. Also I think at this stage there would be no issue with the cheque not being honoured.

Then whenever their systems are actually working you can close the account and receive whatever remaining balance you had and all the accrued interest.


----------



## kceire

SlurrySlump said:


> If I lodge a cheque at the counter in the branch is it being credited immediately to my account? I just collected a maturing fixed term account cheque from another institution and I need to pass it through my account before onward transmission to another institution.


 
I lodged a cheque last Friday afternoon.
it showed up immediately but dont forget to allow for 5 days for a cheque to clear.

I could physically withdraw the money by the Wednesday though.


----------



## Crunchie

Account finally up to date this morning (21st). Duplicate POS all recredited.


----------



## Tintagel

Still no bank statements for last month. I don't use online banking so I have no idea if my money is still there or not.


----------



## nansus

Most accounts up to date but, interest still charged on credit card in spite of account being cleared on time.


----------



## terrysgirl33

Credit card paid on July 4th by cheque (enough time left for cheque to clear).  Payment credited (?) on July 19th.  I have to wait for the August bill to check if all interest has been refunded though.


----------



## kceire

Just got a call from UB Complex Quieries Dept.
Basically they are now working on a compensation policy and are awaiting approval from the Irish Regulator at present.


----------



## tallpaul

Had a rant at UB credit card services this morning. My payment for June got held up due to the computer 'issues' and this resulted in an interest charge and a late payment fee. UB duly credited the late payment fee but only about 10% of the interest charge.

Leading up to the statement end-date last week I rang them to get the balance of the interest charge repaid. I pay my credit card off in full every month and was therefore only going to make a payment that reflected my purchases and didn't want the non-repaid interest to generate a further interest charge! Of course what happens? Exactly what I tried to avoid!! So I now have two interest charges...

Rang this morning and after explaining and being put on hold for an age, they have graciously agreed, as I pay my account every month and NOT because of their USELESSNESS I might add, to credit the interest charges!!

We shall see...


----------



## orka

Same thing happened with my account - always pay on time but June's payment wasn't credited for about 4 weeks so I got hit with a late fee, an interest charge AND an over-limit fee.  Happily though, when they credited the June payment, they kindly credited it twice.  So when they get around to fixing the interest charge and the fees, I will tell them about the double credit...


----------



## Luckycharm

I had the same problem with UB credit cards a few years ago - I pay my cc in full every month by transfer from my other UB account. One month for some reason UB took ages to transfer the money and it arrived a day late I got charged late fees and interest even though I had paid it at the same time as every other month previously. They would not refund and had a poor attitude so closed my UB credit card the next day. 
I now have an MBNA CC and for all the bad rep they get - they were very good and understanding when my monthly payment arrived 10 days late due to UB mess they refunded the late charge and interest straight away.


----------



## DMcL1971

I spoke to someone in the account closures section today, about closing my savings account and getting the interest I am due. I had sent in an account closure form two and a half weeks ago. 

He informed me that they were still not processing any account closures as they were not 100% confident that everyone's balances are correct yet. He said he hoped they might be able to start working on the backlog of account closures late next week.


----------



## SlugBreath

I have a one year fixed maturing today. Are you saying that this account cannot be closed?
I don't want to roll it over for another year until I see that I got the right interest credited and DIRT deducted.
I was considering adding a few grand to top it up as well but I am not really confident that these bozos can carry out my instructions. Hence closing it today and going elsewhere.
Incidentally I too am still waiting on a bank statement for last month let alone this month that will be due this week.


----------



## DB74

I lodged a cheque on Monday, only cleared this morning. Every single month for the last 5 years the cheque cleared after 2 working days, not 3. Making me nervous!


----------



## DMcL1971

SlugBreath, they were able to tell me over the phone exactly how much interest had accrued both including and excluding DIRT. The amount was exactly as I expected it to be. The interest continues to accrue until the date they actually close the account in my case, I'm not sure about a fixed account though.

I would imagine they won't force the account to roll over as it's not your fault, but they probably won't be able to pay the money out to you yet. I would advise ringing your branch directly rather than going through the generic help number. That way you can get the name of someone to investigate your query and can ring them back for updates, as opposed to the help line where you get a new person everytime you ring.


----------



## Ceist Beag

DB74 did you lodge the cheque in the branch? I lodged one yesterday and it cleared yesterday, is in my account this morning.


----------



## DB74

Ceist Beag said:


> DB74 did you lodge the cheque in the branch? I lodged one yesterday and it cleared yesterday, is in my account this morning.



Yeah I lodged in in my branch. It wasn't an Ulster Bank cheque but that never mattered before.


----------



## SlugBreath

Still no closing bank statement for my fixed account that matured on the 2nd. When I was in my branch I was told that my monthly bank statement had been posted on the 2nd of the month. As of today I still have not received this.


----------



## DMcL1971

I'm still getting conflicting information from UB in relation to account closures. Every time I ring the general helpdesk, I am being told they are working through the backlog of closures. They have been saying this for three weeks now. 
But every time I talk to someone in authourity or a branch staff member, they have contacted the closures team and have been told they have not started processing any closures. In the latest contact I had from them they said they only started processing closures on Tuesday. (Though I have no confidence in that.)

This response is unfortunately typical of the way UB have handled this whole IT issue. It appears as if no one knew what was going on and if they did they certainly weren't telling front line staff. The standard response to every single question I have asked in relation to closures, missing payments, withdrawals, direct debits, standing orders and anything alse, has been we are very sorry and are working through the backlog.

This is why I have already moved my current account, all my savings and my credit card away from them and no amount of apologies or compensation will ever get me to return. The only power I have is to vote with my feet and that is exactly what I have chosen to do. I just wish they would finally give me my outstanding interest, so that I can be completely shut of them.


----------



## newirishman

Was trying to do a Euro-transfer into another Euro-zone country via the internet anytime banking facility over the last couple of days.
Although all the forms work, it has kept failing on me at the end.
After giving their hotline a call, they told me that they are aware of this problem for a very small number of customers, and that they have no idea when this will be fixed.
Funnily enough, they say they don't inform anyone upfront as it is only impacting a small number of people...


----------



## SlurrySlump

I called in to my branch enquiring about my missing bank statements to be told that they had just been posted. I waited 8 days to receive the promised statement. Nothing arrived.  I tried to ring my branch to follow up but as per usual I cannot get through to my branch (ever) and my phone call defaulted to their customer service desk in Northern Ireland. I was told that the July statements are being posted next week followed by the June statements the week after (these have to be checked).
They were surprised that I had not been told this in my branch as everyone is apparently supposed to know this.

When I was in the branch I was able to walk straight to their customer service desk and immediately after to one of their tellers. There were no phones ringing and they were definitely not busy. Yet when I try and ring my branch my calls are going straight to their customer service desk in Northern Ireland. I get the feeling that the branches are deliberately not answering their phones.


----------



## DMcL1971

SlurrySlump

I have been promised a number of letters by UB in relation to various things over the last 6 weeks. They keep telling me that they will send me a letter today, so I wait about 3-4 days and no letter turns up, so I complain that no letter arrived and they say they will re-send it. 3-4 days later, still no sign of a letter so I give up, then about a week later two letters arrive on the same day, the original and the replacement. This has happened with three different issues. So now I have a bunch of duplicate letters.

Also, when I get angry on the phone, they ask me would I like to make a formal complaint and I say yes, so they send out a letter acknowledging the complaint. However, I have raised four complaints with them in the last month and none of the letters state which complaint they are acknowledging and were all posted on the same day (plus duplicates for missing letters). So I have about eight standard letters acknowleging un-named complaints.


It seems to be taking about three weeks from when they promise to send a letter, until it is actually sent. I assume their systems are snowed under with a backlog of post. But of course they fail to tell their frontline staff this, if they did they would be able to tell people to expect delays with letters and not further annoy people by having them chase up letters.

In relaton to the branch phones, I have experienced the same issue you have. I ring the branch, after a few rings it diverts to the helpdesk, you tell them you want to speak to the branch, they put you on hold to contact the branch, they can't get through to the branch, they take a message and say they will E-Mail the branch and get them to ring you, you then receive no call back. After this happened to me several times over two days, I got in my car and drove to the branch and of course when I got there, the branch had no customers waiting and three tellers sitting around chatting.

I have since figured how to get through to my local branch. It would appear that the phone rings at the branch twice and then diverts to the helpdesk, so the branch staff just ignore the two rings. So, I sit at my desk in work, ring the branch, let it ring, then when it diverts I hang up and hit redial. I keep on doing this and after about 10-20 tries finally someone in the branch gets annoyed enough to answer the phone. I'm sure my boss will be delighted to hear I am running up his phone bill.

I have become infuriated by UB's poor treatment of it's customers. This is the fault of their public relations team and the management of information in relation to this problem. I don't have a problem with the performance of the staff at the helpdesk or the branch level, they appear to have been left out to dry by their own management and I would imagine are as frustrated as the rest of us. The staff appear to have been treated as badly as the customers.

As I stated in my previous post, no amount of apologies or compensation will ever get me to return.


----------



## Lightning

Ulster Bank have just "refunded fees" to me on my current account. The problem is I never incurred the fees in the first place !! It is a small sum of money. What a mess. 

On a separate note, on 13 August 2012, as per advertisements in June 2012, Ulster Bank are due to reduce the interest rate on their regular saver product. However, you still cannot close an account with Ulster Bank. I cannot see how Ulster can be allowed reduce interest rates if there is no method to close your account. Surely, Ulster Bank are going to have to postpone the interest rate reduction.


----------



## Alex

can anyone tell me if it is possible to close an ulster bank account in a different branch of the bank other than my own? i am away at the moment and there is a branch of the bank in the town which is near to where i am staying. thanks.


----------



## Time

Send them a letter.


----------



## SlurrySlump

A further update to my comments regarding bank statements. The story has now changed for the third time. The new story is that during the months of August and September the bank statements of June and July will be posted out. They couldn't give me anything more specific than that.
Today, 15 days after a fixed term deposit closed with them I got a letter stating that the balance was still in the fixed term account. Yet 15 days ago when I called to my branch I was given a screen dump of my current account showing that the money is sitting in my current account.
I have no idea now which account has the money. I am tempted to write a cheque for the balance and see what happens to it.


----------



## DMcL1971

I got an update from the account closures department in UB a few minutes ago. They have confirmed that they are still under instruction not to close any accounts, as they are still not confident that balances are correct. They told me that when various people have told me that they are working through a backlog of closures, that this information was not correct. They can give me no estimate as to when they will be allowed to start closing accounts.


----------



## Grizzly

I had a fixed account maturing in early August. I cannot get a closing statement for this. I contacted them and they said that they would post me out a certificate of interest. On the same day two certificates of interest were posted out and both arrived on different days. Both certificates had different amounts on them. On the first my DIRT tax had been calculated at 27% and on the second my DIRT tax had been calculated at 30%. No one could explain why, other than blame "The Event".

I phoned them to clarify. I spent one hour on the phone, going from their Moneydesk to Complaints Northern Ireland to Customer service Northern Ireland to Complaints Southern Ireland.

Still not resolved. Things are very far from right with these people. My suggestion to everyone is to double check everything and do a manual calculation. I have checked the interest calculation on my fixed account manually and I have come up with a different figure.


----------



## Grizzly

Incidentally, when phoning Ulster Bank I made sure to take note of all the people's names that I had spoken to. I was often asked the name of the person to whom I had previously been speaking. Unfortunately I was constantly being told that we have nobody by that name in this department. So when talking or complaining to the Ulster Bank, get the second name of the person that you are speaking with but also get the exact title of the name of the department that they are working in so that you can refer back if needs be.
They have so many departments/sub departments for different regions that you get pushed around.
I was cut off after waiting for 15 minutes when speaking with some in the department that deals with complaints for Northern Ireland while he tried to transfer me to the department that deals with Southern Ireland. Personally I think that he wasn't even trying to do that, he just cut me off.


----------



## kceire

Anybody get a call about compensation yet?
I just did.

UB are still in talks with the regulator and consumer assiciations etc in regards to a universal offer, but they are trying to narrow down the field or list of disgruntled customers by offering cash compensation offers.
I wont say how much i was offered, and i was very very lightly affected by the whole fiasco tbh, but im happy to accept it.
Just hope im not shooting myself in the foot for a future universal offer, but in fairness, i dont want to be greedy either.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

bump for admin purposes


----------

